# Happy New Year 2021-Joyous January Purchases Post here!



## Bumbles

Happy New Year 2021   all the lovely and amazing tpf members out there!! Hope you had a beautiful start to 2021 and celebrated or will celebrate with your loved ones however big or small it was/is. 2020 was a very hard year for everyone but so glad we were all able to come here and share our goodies, thoughts, comments, and feelings with each other! And also support and enable each other too! Here’s to farewelling 2020, and hello to 2021 wishing for a better and happier year filled with lots of love and good health to everyone! Oh... and not to forget some beautiful LV reveals along the way.
I know January is launching lots of new items like the Alma bb skittles, Valentine’s Day items and the men’s zoom and friends collection not to mention more to come. I can’t wait to see everyone’s reveals!!
Happy New Year all!! Stay safe!


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Accessoires LVxUF (Urs Fischer) 
I am the first one who bought this collection in my regular LV boutique


----------



## lv_katie

23adeline said:


> Pochette Accessoires LVxUF (Urs Fischer)
> I am the first one who bought this collection in my regular LV boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943340
> View attachment 4943341


The crossbody strap Is very cool !


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Pochette Accessoires LVxUF (Urs Fischer)
> I am the first one who bought this collection in my regular LV boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943340
> View attachment 4943341


Wow! What a perfect way to start off 2021! Enjoy


----------



## Venessa84

Happy New Year everyone!! Looking forward to seeing everyone's new goodies this month.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year!
> View attachment 4943641



Happy New Year A  — missed seeing you here.  I am loving how they use cutie Vivienne in all the agenda refills (wish I have an agenda).   I am also really loving your other holiday gifts — gorgeous red barrel bag, yummy chocolate and the best tablet  (I just got all my Apple stuff upgraded too, it happens when your DH cares more about tech stuff than purse stuff).   Enjoy all your newbies .


----------



## Tropezienne

23adeline said:


> Pochette Accessoires LVxUF (Urs Fischer)
> I am the first one who bought this collection in my regular LV boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943340
> View attachment 4943341



I like this collab a lot! Congrats on your new pochette it looks fabulous!


----------



## bfly

Happy New Year everyone.
Wishing everyone be blessed and healthy for the new year and more LVs for our collection.


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Pochette Accessoires LVxUF (Urs Fischer)
> I am the first one who bought this collection in my regular LV boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943340
> View attachment 4943341



Very nice and it comes with long strap too, no wonder why the price is so high for a pochette accessories.


----------



## fyn72

bfly said:


> Very nice and it comes with long strap too, no wonder why the price is so high for a pochette accessories.


Even with the long strap  think the price is too high, $2340 in Australia


----------



## balen.girl

Happy New Year Everyone.. 
My goal for 2021 is to finish my list, which only left with 3 bags. No more waiting and chasing LV here and there for me. Looking forward to see everyone goodies..


----------



## carolinalazaro9

Happy new year to all! First purchase of 2020 is also the Louis Vuitton Urs Fischer Pochette Accessories! The price point is high compared to the usual PA, but I am so happy I was able to score this stunner and think it was worth every penny because:
-it’s a leather bag, not coated canvas
-it comes with the usual short strap and a second long ~adjustable~ strap and both are treated leather (so no vachetta issues)
-the tuffetage monogram is extremely unique and is gorgeous in person
- it’s a limited edition artist collaboration! Of course it’s pricier! It is quite literally a work of art and it stands out from the normal PA


----------



## 23adeline

bfly said:


> Very nice and it comes with long strap too, no wonder why the price is so high for a pochette accessories.





lv_katie said:


> The crossbody strap Is very cool !





Bumbles said:


> Wow! What a perfect way to start off 2021! Enjoy





Tropezienne said:


> I like this collab a lot! Congrats on your new pochette it looks fabulous!


Thanks all!  
At work today


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Even with the long strap  think the price is too high, $2340 in Australia


Wow the price in Australia is more expensive than my country Malaysia, that’s odd, I always thought our price is much more expensive than elsewhere


----------



## 23adeline

carolinalazaro9 said:


> Happy new year to all! First purchase of 2020 is also the Louis Vuitton Urs Fischer Pochette Accessories! The price point is high compared to the usual PA, but I am so happy I was able to score this stunner and think it was worth every penny because:
> -it’s a leather bag, not coated canvas
> -it comes with the usual short strap and a second long ~adjustable~ strap and both are treated leather (so no vachetta issues)
> -the tuffetage monogram is extremely unique and is gorgeous in person
> - it’s a limited edition artist collaboration! Of course it’s pricier! It is quite literally a work of art and it stands out from the normal PA
> View attachment 4944052


Congrats bag twins!
It’s not a leather bag, the white colour part is coated canvas , that’s why in website, they mentioned Tufted Monogram Canvas, only the trim and straps are leather.
I know the white part looks like leather, because I thought it’s leather too initially, my CA told me it’s coated canvas
Anyway we have made a good choice, it’s so fluffy and beautiful


----------



## lv_katie

23adeline said:


> Congrats bag twins!
> It’s not a leather bag, the white colour part is coated canvas , that’s why in website, they mentioned Tufted Monogram Canvas, only the trim and straps are leather.
> I know the white part looks like leather, because I thought it’s leather too initially, my CA told me it’s coated canvas
> Anyway we have made a good choice, it’s so fluffy and beautiful



How is the inside? On the site it says it is also a coated canvas (instead of the usual textile lining) and it looks like it has an LV pattern as well! 

It's a very cool piece ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 23adeline

lv_katie said:


> How is the inside? On the site it says it is also a coated canvas (instead of the usual textile lining) and it looks like it has an LV pattern as well!
> 
> It's a very cool piece ! Thanks for sharing!


It’s coated canvas inside as well


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> Wow the price in Australia is more expensive than my country Malaysia, that’s odd, I always thought our price is much more expensive than elsewhere


Yeeeess, in AU is more expensive than in Asia.. Saadd..


----------



## gagabag

23adeline said:


> Congrats bag twins!
> It’s not a leather bag, the white colour part is coated canvas , that’s why in website, they mentioned Tufted Monogram Canvas, only the trim and straps are leather.
> I know the white part looks like leather, because I thought it’s leather too initially, my CA told me it’s coated canvas
> Anyway we have made a good choice, it’s so fluffy and beautiful


Interesting! What does the black logos (on the white coated canvas) made of?
It looks amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## bfly

carolinalazaro9 said:


> Happy new year to all! First purchase of 2020 is also the Louis Vuitton Urs Fischer Pochette Accessories! The price point is high compared to the usual PA, but I am so happy I was able to score this stunner and think it was worth every penny because:
> -it’s a leather bag, not coated canvas
> -it comes with the usual short strap and a second long ~adjustable~ strap and both are treated leather (so no vachetta issues)
> -the tuffetage monogram is extremely unique and is gorgeous in person
> - it’s a limited edition artist collaboration! Of course it’s pricier! It is quite literally a work of art and it stands out from the normal PA
> View attachment 4944052



Ahhh I didn’t know it’s all leather not canvas. Now I understand why it’s pricey. It’s indeed beautiful. But I can’t justify that high price for small bag even though it’s a collaboration. I’m glad for you and others who scored this item tho. Enjoy it.
I’m saving my money for the upcoming alma bb lol.


----------



## TomBentley94

Happy New Year everyone, I ordered something from the new collection on New Years day. However, since the shops are shut and we are in Lockdown for a few weeks I think I will receive my order by end of January


----------



## TomBentley94

23adeline said:


> Thanks all!
> At work today
> View attachment 4944094


very nice


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy January 2021, Bumbles Thank you for starting this thread!

I wish everyone a more positive and productive New Year! Hopefully, there will be lots of LV goodies in store for you this year


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy January 2021, Bumbles Thank you for starting this thread!
> 
> I wish everyone a more positive and productive New Year! Hopefully, there will be lots of LV goodies in store for you this year
> View attachment 4945127


Happy New Year @MyBelongs to Louis!! Hope you had a great start to the new year!


----------



## 23adeline

gagabag said:


> Interesting! What does the black logos (on the white coated canvas) made of?
> It looks amazing! Enjoy!


Thanks dear! 
The black part is tufting /velvet




TomBentley94 said:


> very nice


Thanks! Happy New Year and hope you would get your items soon.
Stay safe.


----------



## newpurselove1993

Walked into an LV store. And asked on a whim if they had a nano speedy. They did! Love her so much


----------



## gagabag

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> The black part is tufting /velvet
> View attachment 4945185
> 
> 
> Thanks! Happy New Year and hope you would get your items soon.
> Stay safe.


Thank you! Very unique! Enjoy!


----------



## candypoo

My birthday is end of this month so what better excuse is there than to treat myself 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## bfly

newpurselove1993 said:


> Walked into an LV store. And asked on a whim if they had a nano speedy. They did! Love her so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945187



You are so lucky. Enjoy it.


----------



## 23adeline

candypoo said:


> My birthday is end of this month so what better excuse is there than to treat myself
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4945327
> View attachment 4945328


Happy new year and congrats !
Is that a cow earphone case ?


----------



## candypoo

23adeline said:


> Happy new year and congrats !
> Is that a cow earphone case ?



Thank you 
That's a cat case.. 

Didn't get the cow one but it's just as cute. If I didn't have self control I would've gotten both


----------



## EpiFanatic

Excited to get the PA in the LVxUF collection. Hope it will arrive soon. Been off LV for the better part of a year now and it’s my first PA ever, after collecting LV for almost 30 years. Love the modern graphic look and the texture of this new collaboration. Reminds me of the Sprouse collab.


----------



## EpiFanatic

23adeline said:


> Thanks all!
> At work today
> View attachment 4944094


Stunning bag. Love it with the short chain.


----------



## 23adeline

candypoo said:


> Thank you
> That's a cat case..
> 
> Didn't get the cow one but it's just as cute. If I didn't have self control I would've gotten both


No wonder it looks like a cat to me 
Is there really a cow case? I would like to get one


----------



## 23adeline

EpiFanatic said:


> Stunning bag. Love it with the short chain.


Thanks dear !


----------



## candypoo

23adeline said:


> No wonder it looks like a cat to me
> Is there really a cow case? I would like to get one



Yes there is and yes you should get it.. I found the SKU for you. Hope it helps


----------



## 23adeline

candypoo said:


> Yes there is and yes you should get it.. I found the SKU for you. Hope it helps
> View attachment 4945546


Thank you very much dear!
I’ll order it , ox year is coming


----------



## Penelopepursula

The dog? cat? purse is adorable. So is the ox. What do they hold?


----------



## Bumbles

Penelopepursula said:


> The dog? cat? purse is adorable. So is the ox. What do they hold?


Airpods


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year A  — missed seeing you here.  I am loving how they use cutie Vivienne in all the agenda refills (wish I have an agenda).   I am also really loving your other holiday gifts — gorgeous red barrel bag, yummy chocolate and the best tablet  (I just got all my Apple stuff upgraded too, it happens when your DH cares more about tech stuff than purse stuff).   Enjoy all your newbies .


Happy New Year M! I've missed you and seeing everyone's new goodies (it's been surprisingly busy even though its not like I've gone anywhere this holiday  ). Your apple upgrades sound awesome! This is my first apple tablet so I thought I'd try the mini to see how I like it. So far it's pretty great. And I couldn't resist the little cherry red coach super mini bag. Been forever since I've purchased Coach but it's too cute and fits my phone, cc, lip balm and glasses. If I can enable you to get an agenda I will try  the inserts alone are worth it.  A fun thing to look forward to each year that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## candypoo

Penelopepursula said:


> The dog? cat? purse is adorable. So is the ox. What do they hold?





Bumbles said:


> Airpods


I'm not an Apple user so I don't own airpods but they fit my bath & bodyworks pocketbac hand sanitizer.. That's good enough for me


----------



## ddaless

I got the Pochette metis from LV in the empreinte leather in noir. I noticed that one side of the bag is slightly different than the other, but everything else about the bag is perfect. I already had to exchange it twice because of other defects on the other bags, so I really don’t want to have to go back to LV. Is the side difference that bad or should I return the bag?


----------



## Frillylily

ddaless said:


> I got the Pochette metis from LV in the empreinte leather in noir. I noticed that one side of the bag is slightly different than the other, but everything else about the bag is perfect. I already had to exchange it twice because of other defects on the other bags, so I really don’t want to have to go back to LV. Is the side difference that bad or should I return the bag?



I think you need to put your essentials into the bag and see how it carries. Then you can make a true determination.  I believe all flap bags are “off” a tad.


----------



## carolinalazaro9

I posted a youtube review of the PA in the Urs Fischer monogram if any of you ladies are interested in getting a better look at how the collaboration looks in person (because it seriously looks so much better in person than in the photos LV put out!). Hope it helps anyone that's debating over the adorable pochette accessories!


----------



## beautycase

carolinalazaro9 said:


> I posted a youtube review of the PA in the Urs Fischer monogram if any of you ladies are interested in getting a better look at how the collaboration looks in person (because it seriously looks so much better in person than in the photos LV put out!). Hope it helps anyone that's debating over the adorable pochette accessories!



Great Video!
You are honestly sooooo beautiful, I’m dying


----------



## Jeepgurl76

First bag charm of the year.


----------



## Melli12

ddaless said:


> I got the Pochette metis from LV in the empreinte leather in noir. I noticed that one side of the bag is slightly different than the other, but everything else about the bag is perfect. I already had to exchange it twice because of other defects on the other bags, so I really don’t want to have to go back to LV. Is the side difference that bad or should I return the bag?


I think it looks good - enjoy it


----------



## EveyB

candypoo said:


> My birthday is end of this month so what better excuse is there than to treat myself
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4945327
> View attachment 4945328


Congrats on these beauties and enjoy them in good health! Is that the pm size Twist?


----------



## yuuyuut

I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets


----------



## bgcutiepie00

yuuyuut said:


> I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets
> 
> View attachment 4947439
> 
> View attachment 4947440


The interior is so gorgeous!!!!! Thanks for sharing! They are both beauties!!


----------



## katherinexo

I'm sorry! I also posted this on the LV Clubhouse, but I'm so head over heels on my MPA and I want to shared my joyous purchase! Been on the hunt for this since last May!
(hope you don't mind the photo edit! For some reason, my unedited pictures are HEIC?)


----------



## Iamminda

These are so beautiful—I had no idea the pink VD ZCP is such a lovely soft pink (thought it was a dark fuschia pink).  Enjoy!



yuuyuut said:


> I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets
> 
> View attachment 4947439
> 
> View attachment 4947440


----------



## Alexis168

yuuyuut said:


> I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets
> 
> View attachment 4947439
> 
> View attachment 4947440


 
Japan always get the pretty colors.


----------



## Bumbles

yuuyuut said:


> I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets
> 
> View attachment 4947439
> 
> View attachment 4947440


I love pink and these are so pretty and cute! Congrats


----------



## pinklambies

yuuyuut said:


> I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets
> 
> View attachment 4947439
> 
> View attachment 4947440



These are so beautiful!! Are they only available in Japan? Lucky you!


----------



## EveyB

yuuyuut said:


> I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets
> 
> View attachment 4947439
> 
> View attachment 4947440


These are really beautiful, many congrats!
Would you mind sharing the SKU for the wallet with the flower interior?


----------



## yuuyuut

EveyB said:


> These are really beautiful, many congrats!
> Would you mind sharing the SKU for the wallet with the flower interior?



Thnak you. SKU is M80088 but pink is Japan limited. It also comes in the Baby Blue (M80280) and Fuchsia (M80087) too.


----------



## candypoo

EveyB said:


> Congrats on these beauties and enjoy them in good health! Is that the pm size Twist?


Thank you 
Yes it's the PM size


----------



## beautycase

yuuyuut said:


> Thnak you. SKU is M80088 but pink is Japan limited. It also comes in the Baby Blue (M80280) and Fuchsia (M80087) too.
> 
> View attachment 4947539


Is the wallet also only Japan?
I’ve searched for it on the German website but no result.


----------



## EveyB

yuuyuut said:


> Thnak you. SKU is M80088 but pink is Japan limited. It also comes in the Baby Blue (M80280) and Fuchsia (M80087) too.
> 
> View attachment 4947539


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## viewwing

carolinalazaro9 said:


> I posted a youtube review of the PA in the Urs Fischer monogram if any of you ladies are interested in getting a better look at how the collaboration looks in person (because it seriously looks so much better in person than in the photos LV put out!). Hope it helps anyone that's debating over the adorable pochette accessories!



Um...nope..no matter how pretty it is, it’s felt pieces glued on canvas For usd$1.5k?! Enjoy yours fully since you got it.


----------



## Moxisox

My new bandeaus. The pink one technically came in Dec, but I just got around to opening it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Moxisox said:


> My new bandeaus. The pink one technically came in Dec, but I just got around to opening it!
> View attachment 4947885


Love bandeau’s! These are a nice balance of classic, dark and feminine, congrats


----------



## Iamminda

This came!!!  I am a pink girl so this bandeau is a “must have” for me .  I like it more than last year’s bandeau (rat) and almost as much as the year before (pig)


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> This came!!!  I am a pink girl so this bandeau is a “must have” for me .  I like it more than last year’s bandeau (rat) and almost as much as the year before (pig)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947989


Agree! It’s gorgeous and super cute! Congrats! And came before the price hike!!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> This came!!!  I am a pink girl so this bandeau is a “must have” for me .  I like it more than last year’s bandeau (rat) and almost as much as the year before (pig)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947989


This is lovely, congrats!


----------



## Louloomoo

yuuyuut said:


> I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets
> 
> View attachment 4947439
> 
> View attachment 4947440


Is the pale pink wallet new? I haven’t seen it before!


----------



## Getdona

Happy New Year Everyone! 
Yesterday was my birthday and Hubby got me this! Been eyeing this for months and so happy that it was available in store when we went.


----------



## vivianwynn

Just bought the cow AirPod case in Vegas. I’m the year of the ox too!


----------



## jennie_iva

Happy 2021!
Technically these are December purchases but arrived this week. 
i scored these via a helpful CS advisor who put on a waitlist for both. 
After patiently waiting for a month, here they are:


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  Yes, glad to get this before the price increase (too bad there’s low/no inventory on many things ).  



Bumbles said:


> Agree! It’s gorgeous and super cute! Congrats! And came before the price hike!!





EveyB said:


> This is lovely, congrats!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  Yes, glad to get this before the price increase (too bad there’s low/no inventory on many things ).


I made a special trip into the boutique, which is not particularly close, and the SA offered to order for me. It's always worth it to ask.


----------



## Iamminda

Penelopepursula said:


> I made a special trip into the boutique, which is not particularly close, and the SA offered to order for me. It's always worth it to ask.



Thanks for the advice — glad your SA can order for you . I have been bugging my SA the last several days about various items — everything I truly want is not available or sold out . Think I am not meant to get a new bag this week .


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the advice — glad your SA can order for you . I have been bugging my SA the last several days about various items — everything I truly want is not available or sold out . Think I am not meant to get a new bag this week .


What goodies are you after? Am excited to hear what’s on your wish list


----------



## Bumbles

vivianwynn said:


> View attachment 4948168
> 
> Just bought the cow AirPod case in Vegas. I’m the year of the ox too!


That’s gorgeous and in your birth year too! Perfect! Congrats and wishing you a lucky birth year!!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> This came!!!  I am a pink girl so this bandeau is a “must have” for me .  I like it more than last year’s bandeau (rat) and almost as much as the year before (pig)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947989


Yay!  Love your bandeau. I’m a pink girl too - so happy it came today. Enjoy!!


----------



## 4Elegance

I know this bag isn’t for everyone and excuse the crazy clothes but I’m so excited to have this speedy.  I haven’t had a speedy since the mini lin one.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This came!!!  I am a pink girl so this bandeau is a “must have” for me .  I like it more than last year’s bandeau (rat) and almost as much as the year before (pig)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947989


Ooh this Ox bandeau is super cute  and your mini perfume is adorable too. Congrats, IM!


----------



## DrTr

4Elegance said:


> I know this bag isn’t for everyone and excuse the crazy clothes but I’m so excited to have this speedy.  I haven’t had a speedy since the mini lin one.


So glad you got it! No matter what anyone thinks, it matters that each of us love what we bring into our collections. Congratulations, and you look great with your new bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This bag has been on my radar for a while!  Finally took the plunge.  Introducing my brand new Montaigne bb!!


----------



## emmui

yuuyuut said:


> I'm so happy to start the new year with these two wallets
> 
> View attachment 4947439
> 
> View attachment 4947440


The pink on both wallets is so cute! Japan always has the best LE pieces


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Yay!  Love your bandeau. I’m a pink girl too - so happy it came today. Enjoy!!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh this Ox bandeau is super cute  and your mini perfume is adorable too. Congrats, IM!



Thanks T and V .  This bandeau is really great for us pink lovers.




Bumbles said:


> What goodies are you after? Am excited to hear what’s on your wish list



Oh Bumbles, my wishlist usually consists of new pretties I see here, like the heart bag and the rose pale Alma (unicorns for a latecomer like me). It’s not like I need more bags for staying at home yet another year .


----------



## 4Elegance

DrTr said:


> So glad you got it! No matter what anyone thinks, it matters that each of us love what we bring into our collections. Congratulations, and you look great with your new bag


Thank you so much.  This collection is truly gorgeous in person.  Can’t wait for warmer weather and for outside to open up again.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Wow the price in Australia is more expensive than my country Malaysia, that’s odd, I always thought our price is much more expensive than elsewhere


And only 1180 € in France


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> And only 1180 € in France


That’s why everybody shopped at Europe before Covid19 pandemic started


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> That’s why everybody shopped at Europe before Covid19 pandemic started


Yes !!!! I understand !!! I’m happy to be french


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> This came!!!  I am a pink girl so this bandeau is a “must have” for me .  I like it more than last year’s bandeau (rat) and almost as much as the year before (pig)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947989


This is so pretty! Love it!


----------



## sunnybrii

HeartMyMJs said:


> This bag has been on my radar for a while!  Finally took the plunge.  Introducing my brand new Montaigne bb!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948534


Congrats again, MJ!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sunnybrii said:


> Congrats again, MJ!


Thank you!!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> This is so pretty! Love it!



Thanks so much S


----------



## Bagaddict84

Fingers crossed this will be my only purchase of 2021 x


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Rivoli PM


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Thanks T and V .  This bandeau is really great for us pink lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bumbles, my wishlist usually consists of new pretties I see here, like the heart bag and the rose pale Alma (unicorns for a latecomer like me). It’s not like I need more bags for staying at home yet another year .


Me either IM. You buy a bag and then another bag is released and it makes your heart sing again lol Don’t worry abt missing the pale rose Alma. I’m always late to the party as well so that makes two of us!!


----------



## LittleStar88

Ok, so this was NOT on my radar. Not at all. I can even be quoted as saying, "they ruined a good bag" and "I'm glad I can sit this one out". I wasn't even in the market for a bag, waiting until next summer to consider a Speedy 25 B DA.

Hehe... Famous last words! 

This bag kept popping up ATB quite a lot around Christmas. And that's when it started to haunt me. So I kept checking, and often it was ATB! So I did just that. And pulled the trigger. I figured like all the in-demand stuff the order will get canceled so not a big deal.

And then it shipped! And that is when I started daydreaming about it. How interesting you can go from not interested at all to being swept off your feet!








Wow... The color really pops! The canvas feels more substantial, and the microfiber lining is so lush!

Couldn't resist adding a charm.







And here she is with her sister!






I feel really lucky to have such a special piece! Yes, it was way higher than I reasonably would like to spend on a handbag but the uniqueness and construction is so much better. The zipper is like buttah! Now just waiting for some kind of opportunity to carry this beauty!

That Speedy DA will have to wait for some other day...

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## daisy.b55

Finally purchased the classic Neverfull in DE yesterday before the price increase. I have a lot more DE, but was debating between this one and the monogram. After some thought, I thought this was more understated esp if I need to take it to work sometime next year. I feel like its been a part of my collection already only after a day, ha! Thoughts/Preferences on print for this one?  Then my sister got me the Toiletry 19, that I'm in love with for christmas.


----------



## sunnybrii

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!  Happy New Year!!


Thx MJ! Wishing u a fabulous 2021!


----------



## sunnybrii

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so this was NOT on my radar. Not at all. I can even be quoted as saying, "they ruined a good bag" and "I'm glad I can sit this one out". I wasn't even in the market for a bag, waiting until next summer to consider a Speedy 25 B DA.
> 
> Hehe... Famous last words!
> 
> This bag kept popping up ATB quite a lot around Christmas. And that's when it started to haunt me. So I kept checking, and often it was ATB! So I did just that. And pulled the trigger. I figured like all the in-demand stuff the order will get canceled so not a big deal.
> 
> And then it shipped! And that is when I started daydreaming about it. How interesting you can go from not interested at all to being swept off your feet!
> 
> View attachment 4949083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949084
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... The color really pops! The canvas feels more substantial, and the microfiber lining is so lush!
> 
> Couldn't resist adding a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949085
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949086
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really lucky to have such a special piece! Yes, it was way higher than I reasonably would like to spend on a handbag but the uniqueness and construction is so much better. The zipper is like buttah! Now just waiting for some kind of opportunity to carry this beauty!
> 
> That Speedy DA will have to wait for some other day...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Hehe loved reading this! Glad u went with this beauty, congrats & enjoy! I totally agree that the craftsmanship on the Game on pieces are actually pretty good!!!


----------



## Njeph

Miss Bel Air said:


> Rivoli PM
> View attachment 4949043
> View attachment 4949044
> View attachment 4949045
> View attachment 4949046





Miss Bel Air said:


> Rivoli PM
> View attachment 4949043
> View attachment 4949044
> View attachment 4949045
> View attachment 4949046


I like this! Can I ask where you purchased it? It’s not available online from what I can tell. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Njeph said:


> I like this! Can I ask where you purchased it? It’s not available online from what I can tell. Thanks.



From LV online-shop
In Germany the bag sometimes is available.


----------



## LittleStar88

sunnybrii said:


> Hehe loved reading this! Glad u went with this beauty, congrats & enjoy! I totally agree that the craftsmanship on the Game on pieces are actually pretty good!!!



Thank you! I am so wowed by the craftsmanship. Will be so much fun to carry!

There’s a Game On club now where we can post our goods!





__





						♠♣❤ The GAME ON Club ❤♣♠
					

Noticed we don't have a Game On club!   Mods, please relocate to the correct space.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so this was NOT on my radar. Not at all. I can even be quoted as saying, "they ruined a good bag" and "I'm glad I can sit this one out". I wasn't even in the market for a bag, waiting until next summer to consider a Speedy 25 B DA.
> 
> Hehe... Famous last words!
> 
> This bag kept popping up ATB quite a lot around Christmas. And that's when it started to haunt me. So I kept checking, and often it was ATB! So I did just that. And pulled the trigger. I figured like all the in-demand stuff the order will get canceled so not a big deal.
> 
> And then it shipped! And that is when I started daydreaming about it. How interesting you can go from not interested at all to being swept off your feet!
> 
> View attachment 4949083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949084
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... The color really pops! The canvas feels more substantial, and the microfiber lining is so lush!
> 
> Couldn't resist adding a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949085
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949086
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really lucky to have such a special piece! Yes, it was way higher than I reasonably would like to spend on a handbag but the uniqueness and construction is so much better. The zipper is like buttah! Now just waiting for some kind of opportunity to carry this beauty!
> 
> That Speedy DA will have to wait for some other day...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


What a gorgeous bag! Congrats


----------



## DrTr

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so this was NOT on my radar. Not at all. I can even be quoted as saying, "they ruined a good bag" and "I'm glad I can sit this one out". I wasn't even in the market for a bag, waiting until next summer to consider a Speedy 25 B DA.
> 
> Hehe... Famous last words!
> 
> This bag kept popping up ATB quite a lot around Christmas. And that's when it started to haunt me. So I kept checking, and often it was ATB! So I did just that. And pulled the trigger. I figured like all the in-demand stuff the order will get canceled so not a big deal.
> 
> And then it shipped! And that is when I started daydreaming about it. How interesting you can go from not interested at all to being swept off your feet!
> 
> View attachment 4949083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949084
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... The color really pops! The canvas feels more substantial, and the microfiber lining is so lush!
> 
> Couldn't resist adding a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949085
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949086
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really lucky to have such a special piece! Yes, it was way higher than I reasonably would like to spend on a handbag but the uniqueness and construction is so much better. The zipper is like buttah! Now just waiting for some kind of opportunity to carry this beauty!
> 
> That Speedy DA will have to wait for some other day...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


just gorgeous!  It looks lovely with your charm - and isn’t that the way ”not even on my radar”  


Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Congrats


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new LV earrings,  Louisette stud earrings !!!


----------



## LittleStar88

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Congrats



Thank you 



DrTr said:


> just gorgeous!  It looks lovely with your charm - and isn’t that the way ”not even on my radar”



Always! It never ends!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## nongcan

I was so happy I got a speedy nano!!
I also bought 1854 bandeau and a nice mini.


----------



## sunnybrii

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4949455


Congrats & enjoy! This is one gorgeous cutie!


----------



## EveyB

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so this was NOT on my radar. Not at all. I can even be quoted as saying, "they ruined a good bag" and "I'm glad I can sit this one out". I wasn't even in the market for a bag, waiting until next summer to consider a Speedy 25 B DA.
> 
> Hehe... Famous last words!
> 
> This bag kept popping up ATB quite a lot around Christmas. And that's when it started to haunt me. So I kept checking, and often it was ATB! So I did just that. And pulled the trigger. I figured like all the in-demand stuff the order will get canceled so not a big deal.
> 
> And then it shipped! And that is when I started daydreaming about it. How interesting you can go from not interested at all to being swept off your feet!
> 
> View attachment 4949083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949084
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... The color really pops! The canvas feels more substantial, and the microfiber lining is so lush!
> 
> Couldn't resist adding a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949085
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949086
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really lucky to have such a special piece! Yes, it was way higher than I reasonably would like to spend on a handbag but the uniqueness and construction is so much better. The zipper is like buttah! Now just waiting for some kind of opportunity to carry this beauty!
> 
> That Speedy DA will have to wait for some other day...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 many congrats and enjoy!


----------



## 23adeline

Damier trio messenger, but I’m going to return or exchange it, because of the uneven colour on front of smaller pouch


----------



## AndreaM99

My new bandeau. I really do like this collection.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Just purchased last week. Still on the fence. For $2800 USD including tax it feels a bit flimsy and cheap to me. Does anybody else have this bag.... thoughts? How has it held up over time? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Njeph

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just purchased last week. Still on the fence. For $2800 USD including tax it feels a bit flimsy and cheap to me. Does anybody else have this bag.... thoughts? How has it held up over time? Thanks in advance!


Mine just arrived yesterday. I haven’t even opened it yet but this worries me. I’ll check mine and let you know if it’s flimsy.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Njeph said:


> Mine just arrived yesterday. I haven’t even opened it yet but this worries me. I’ll check mine and let you know if it’s flimsy.



Thanks for the reply. Maybe I am being too harsh but for the price compared to things like the Vanity PM the quality is just not there for me. I also thought aesthetically it may be a bit more of a pop even in the black but it just seems blah... again I don't know... hoping for others opinions!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

23adeline said:


> Damier trio messenger, but I’m going to return or exchange it, because of the uneven colour on front of smaller pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949560
> View attachment 4949557
> View attachment 4949555
> View attachment 4949556


Thank you for pointing out this issue and informing members. A couple of months ago, I returned a Damier Graphite Key Pouch (N60155) because of similar discoloration that continued down most of the length of the pouch in a straight line. I did not take pictures of it. If I had easily been able to exchange it in a store, I would have (especially now considering the price increase), but I did not have faith to reorder it online and potentially have to return yet again. For reference, the key pouch was made in the USA, but I do not know the date code. 

Good luck with your exchange/return decision!  
You weren't asking, but I vote for the exchange because it's a very cool and versatile piece!


----------



## AndreaM99

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just purchased last week. Still on the fence. For $2800 USD including tax it feels a bit flimsy and cheap to me. Does anybody else have this bag.... thoughts? How has it held up over time? Thanks in advance!



To be very honest with you, I would never spent such $$ for a backpack. Moreover, for me, a backpack is not elegant. You wear backpacks for hiking or traveling, but what can you actually for in this size? I would definitely return and get an elegant bag instead.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

AndreaM99 said:


> To be very honest with you, I would never spent such $$ for a backpack. Moreover, for me, a backpack is not elegant. You wear backpacks for hiking or traveling, but what can you actually for in this size? I would definitely return and get an elegant bag instead.



Thank you for this opinion! I am really struggling with price vs. quality.... I like the bag but I don't LOVE it you know?


----------



## AndreaM99

jgodcheergrl said:


> Thank you for this opinion! I am really struggling with price vs. quality.... I like the bag but I don't LOVE it you know?


I love empreinte leather, but in this model it looks really plastic and cheap (fake).


----------



## jgodcheergrl

AndreaM99 said:


> I love empreinte leather, but in this model it looks really plastic and cheap (fake).



Completely agree after buying it and seeing it IRL... considering a trade for the New Chain Bag! Thank you so much!


----------



## M_Butterfly

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so this was NOT on my radar. Not at all. I can even be quoted as saying, "they ruined a good bag" and "I'm glad I can sit this one out". I wasn't even in the market for a bag, waiting until next summer to consider a Speedy 25 B DA.
> 
> Hehe... Famous last words!
> 
> This bag kept popping up ATB quite a lot around Christmas. And that's when it started to haunt me. So I kept checking, and often it was ATB! So I did just that. And pulled the trigger. I figured like all the in-demand stuff the order will get canceled so not a big deal.
> 
> And then it shipped! And that is when I started daydreaming about it. How interesting you can go from not interested at all to being swept off your feet!
> 
> View attachment 4949083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949084
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... The color really pops! The canvas feels more substantial, and the microfiber lining is so lush!
> 
> Couldn't resist adding a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949085
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949086
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really lucky to have such a special piece! Yes, it was way higher than I reasonably would like to spend on a handbag but the uniqueness and construction is so much better. The zipper is like buttah! Now just waiting for some kind of opportunity to carry this beauty!
> 
> That Speedy DA will have to wait for some other day...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Congratulations are in order. Is this the 25?  Looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Got a little over zealous and purchased a few beauties since I was having a hard time locating them. Probably be on a ban now for a bit. 

Coin Card Holder in Colbalt 
Bandeau in Pink Street Monogram
Mini Pochette in Monogram
Pochette Métis in Black Empreinte 
Felicie Pochette in Tourtelle Empteinte

I’m done for a while now.(goes back to hiding lol)


----------



## LittleStar88

M_Butterfly said:


> Congratulations are in order. Is this the 25?  Looks absolutely gorgeous



Thank you! Yes, the 25


----------



## lilone

Here is my new beautiful Since 1854 Speedy B25!  The color of the leather combined with the print is just beautiful.  The interior of this bag is equally luxurious!


----------



## daisy.b55

lilone said:


> Here is my new beautiful Since 1854 Speedy B25!  The color of the leather combined with the print is just beautiful.  The interior of this bag is equally luxurious!
> 
> I think this collection is really pretty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950268


----------



## lilone

Agreed!  Thank you!


----------



## Moxisox

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love bandeau’s! These are a nice balance of classic, dark and feminine, congrats


Thank you!


----------



## AndreaM99

lilone said:


> Here is my new beautiful Since 1854 Speedy B25!  The color of the leather combined with the print is just beautiful.  The interior of this bag is equally luxurious!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950268



I like this collection very much, pity that the LV is so obvious on the fabric, otherwise it will be absolutely perfect. This treated vachetta is SO gorgeous with the bordeaux color. My favorite bag is Noe in the same color combination.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just purchased last week. Still on the fence. For $2800 USD including tax it feels a bit flimsy and cheap to me. Does anybody else have this bag.... thoughts? How has it held up over time? Thanks in advance!


I love my turtledove.  I love the noir too.  Beautiful bag


----------



## ditzydi

Just a little something I managed to pick up from my store before the price increase.    Is anybody else going to ban island?    I’ll see ya there with wine and chocolate.


----------



## AndreaM99

It has been more than 9 months since I went to my local LV store... Today after more than a week of calling and getting absolutely no results (reserve items via phone and getting the phone call back from them) I decided to go to the store and try my luck. I have 3 small agendas (in every canvas print) and I decided to try these refills (daily and weekly agenda) for the first time. Vivian is a cutie, I could not resist


----------



## mzroyalflyness

vivianwynn said:


> View attachment 4948168
> 
> Just bought the cow AirPod case in Vegas. I’m the year of the ox too!


Sooo cute


----------



## Melli12

After 3 days of waiting for UPS to deliver today my Rivoli PM arrived. I think in reality it‘s much cuter and prettier than on pictures or videos  Perfect size and very versatile for me.


----------



## Tropezienne

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just purchased last week. Still on the fence. For $2800 USD including tax it feels a bit flimsy and cheap to me. Does anybody else have this bag.... thoughts? How has it held up over time? Thanks in advance!



I have a Limited Édition Palm Springs Matelassé Flowers that I absolutely love. Perhaps exchange this one and wait for a LE backpack? I can highly recommend the Palm Springs, it’s practical yet has an edge to it and doesn’t look « blah ». IMHO anyway!

My bags make me happy. If you don’t love it, how about returning it and finding one you love? Ordering online is hit and miss. Do you think you would have bought it if you had tried in store?


----------



## M_Butterfly

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you! Yes, the 25


Thanks. I looks so pretty


----------



## cymiller

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just purchased last week. Still on the fence. For $2800 USD including tax it feels a bit flimsy and cheap to me. Does anybody else have this bag.... thoughts? How has it held up over time? Thanks in advance!



EEK! I have this on my list for 2021 
hope it holds up - cause I feel the same on the pricing ...


----------



## Louisianna

Melli12 said:


> After 3 days of waiting for UPS to deliver today my Rivoli PM arrived. I think in reality it‘s much cuter and prettier than on pictures or videos  Perfect size and very versatile for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950741


Beautiful  Congrats


----------



## jgodcheergrl

cymiller said:


> EEK! I have this on my list for 2021
> hope it holds up - cause I feel the same on the pricing ...



Yeah, I believe I am going to return it. I have sat and looked at it and tried it on at home for several days now, and I just cannot get behind the price vs. quality. It doesn't feel durable or lux at all imho. I have collected LV for a very long time, and this is honestly one of the only times I am returning something based on quality. I was very much looking forward to this bag, so I am very disappointed


----------



## LVCH4ever

Since 1854 Silhouette Mule ($925) in Gray TTS


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Update all! I exchanged the Montsouris PM for the New Chain bag! Omg she is gorgeous IRL!


----------



## cymiller

jgodcheergrl said:


> Update all! I exchanged the Montsouris PM for the New Chain bag! Omg she is gorgeous IRL!




Ok now I am updating my list to this bag! 
1st off - I love those boots! Outfit is on point girlie!

I think the exchange was the perfect bag for u (and me   )


----------



## jgodcheergrl

cymiller said:


> Ok now I am updating my list to this bag!
> 1st off - I love those boots! Outfit is on point girlie!
> 
> I think the exchange was the perfect bag for u (and me   )



Aww thank you! You are too sweet  If you want the link to the boots DM me  I've never gotten more compliments on a pair of boots than these and they are under $200!

Cannot wait to see you get your bag.... you will LOVE IT!


----------



## Luxlover13

Double Card Holder


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so this was NOT on my radar. Not at all. I can even be quoted as saying, "they ruined a good bag" and "I'm glad I can sit this one out". I wasn't even in the market for a bag, waiting until next summer to consider a Speedy 25 B DA.
> 
> Hehe... Famous last words!
> 
> This bag kept popping up ATB quite a lot around Christmas. And that's when it started to haunt me. So I kept checking, and often it was ATB! So I did just that. And pulled the trigger. I figured like all the in-demand stuff the order will get canceled so not a big deal.
> 
> And then it shipped! And that is when I started daydreaming about it. How interesting you can go from not interested at all to being swept off your feet!
> 
> View attachment 4949083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949084
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... The color really pops! The canvas feels more substantial, and the microfiber lining is so lush!
> 
> Couldn't resist adding a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949085
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949086
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really lucky to have such a special piece! Yes, it was way higher than I reasonably would like to spend on a handbag but the uniqueness and construction is so much better. The zipper is like buttah! Now just waiting for some kind of opportunity to carry this beauty!
> 
> That Speedy DA will have to wait for some other day...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous addition! She’s a real beauty    Congrats hun!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Cute Puppy Charm


----------



## LittleStar88

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cute Puppy Charm



Mine arrives today!!! This was the first item I ever aggressively stalked and used an SA for. I am so excited for you and for me!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LittleStar88 said:


> Mine arrives today!!! This was the first item I ever aggressively stalked and used an SA for. I am so excited for you and for me!!!


I had to use an SA too so I could get one  I stalked the website all night when it came out lol You are going to love it!! I was nervous at first ordering it. Sooooo cute and even better in person!


----------



## LittleStar88

I was nervous too but the SA I found was so amazing!!

I stalked the site like crazy, and even called CS over the holiday to see about pre-order somehow - someone was going to call me on Tuesday but they never did (no surprise lol).

...and look who just arrived!


----------



## KoalaXJ

LittleStar88 said:


> I was nervous too but the SA I found was so amazing!!
> 
> and look who just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4951396


This is so cute lol! I need them to make a cat one


----------



## fyn72

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just purchased last week. Still on the fence. For $2800 USD including tax it feels a bit flimsy and cheap to me. Does anybody else have this bag.... thoughts? How has it held up over time? Thanks in advance!


I feel most canvas pieces feel cheap and flimsy now since the new canvas, an SA told me they should last longer now as the older ones sometimes had cracking. I don't like how thin my speedy or multi pochette pouches feel


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Jessihsia said:


> This is so cute lol! I need them to make a cat one


+1! So cute ❤  @LittleStar88

They have this cute kitty, Jessihsia:
	

		
			
		

		
	




@Jeepgurl76 Congrats on your doggie charm too! Cheers


----------



## KoalaXJ

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1! So cute ❤  @LittleStar88
> 
> They have this cute kitty, Jessihsia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951409


Don’t encourage me lol!! But this is cute tho.


----------



## LittleStar88

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1! So cute ❤  @LittleStar88
> 
> They have this cute kitty, Jessihsia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951409
> 
> 
> @Jeepgurl76 Congrats on your doggie charm too! Cheers



There's a puppy one like this but for some reason the photo on the LV site doesn't load (for me, at least). And it is something like $1300 (I didn't feel motivated to spend that much, so went with the basic one).


----------



## bgcutiepie00

jgodcheergrl said:


> Update all! I exchanged the Montsouris PM for the New Chain bag! Omg she is gorgeous IRL!



After Seeing this bag on you it makes me want to put it on my wishlist.
Love love love your boots!!!!


----------



## DrTr

jgodcheergrl said:


> Update all! I exchanged the Montsouris PM for the New Chain bag! Omg she is gorgeous IRL!


Gorgeous bag!  I was intrigued the moment I saw this bag. Looks great on you!


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> I feel most canvas pieces feel cheap and flimsy now since the new canvas, an SA told me they should last longer now as the older ones sometimes had cracking. I don't like how thin my speedy or multi pochette pouches feel


Agree, the new canvas on the speedy feels so thin and same on the multi pochette. I feel like its not as good as the old ones. Hopefully it holds us well


----------



## Bumbles

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cute Puppy Charm


@Jeepgurl76 OMG! You are killing me with cuteness with this puppy charm.    It is adorable and to die for. I was going to get it but it’s $700 and so pricey so thought I would pass! Will have to admire yours!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> I was nervous too but the SA I found was so amazing!!
> 
> I stalked the site like crazy, and even called CS over the holiday to see about pre-order somehow - someone was going to call me on Tuesday but they never did (no surprise lol).
> 
> ...and look who just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4951396


This is too cute. Looks amazing on your speedy!  The eyes, nose and especially the pink cheeks! So lucky you snagged one. And so fast too


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> There's a puppy one like this but for some reason the photo on the LV site doesn't load (for me, at least). And it is something like $1300 (I didn't feel motivated to spend that much, so went with the basic one).


Your charm is super cute as it is


----------



## pixiestyx00

I unintentionally started 2021 off with a bang haha! These came home with me this week! I’m such a sucker for the bag charms and these were too cute! I adore the hot pink flowers as the 90s vibes make me so happy. My SA has been hunting the Pochette Cartes since launch and somehow one miraculously materialized!  I also ended up with some awesome gold sneakers but shoes always look so clownish in pictures that I left them out haha.

The insanely adorable snow globe was a gift from my local boutique


----------



## LittleStar88

pixiestyx00 said:


> I unintentionally started 2021 off with a bang haha! These came home with me this week! I’m such a sucker for the bag charms and these were too cute! I adore the hot pink flowers as the 90s vibes make me so happy. My SA has been hunting the Pochette Cartes since launch and somehow one miraculously materialized!  I also ended up with some awesome gold sneakers but shoes always look so clownish in pictures that I left them out haha.
> 
> The insanely adorable snow globe was a gift from my local boutique
> View attachment 4951482
> 
> View attachment 4951486
> 
> View attachment 4951488
> 
> View attachment 4951489
> 
> View attachment 4951490
> 
> View attachment 4951493



Woooowwww! Love all of them! Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## Bumbles

pixiestyx00 said:


> I unintentionally started 2021 off with a bang haha! These came home with me this week! I’m such a sucker for the bag charms and these were too cute! I adore the hot pink flowers as the 90s vibes make me so happy. My SA has been hunting the Pochette Cartes since launch and somehow one miraculously materialized!  I also ended up with some awesome gold sneakers but shoes always look so clownish in pictures that I left them out haha.
> 
> The insanely adorable snow globe was a gift from my local boutique
> View attachment 4951482
> 
> View attachment 4951486
> 
> View attachment 4951488
> 
> View attachment 4951489
> 
> View attachment 4951490
> 
> View attachment 4951493


A bang? That’s an understatement! I would say explosion with fireworks! They are all beautiful, cute, amazing, adorable, special, unique, limited edition! Ticks all the boxes for me. Love them all. Especially the bag charms! The puppy and that ox is super cute with the pink hearts. LV did good with designing those this year. Just what we needed after a thought 2020. Congrats on your amazing start to 2021! Cheers to a wonderful year for you and all of us. You definitely got off to a great start!


----------



## pixiestyx00

Bumbles said:


> A bang? That’s an understatement! I would say explosion with fireworks! They are all beautiful, cute, amazing, adorable, special, unique, limited edition! Ticks all the boxes for me. Love them all. Especially the bag charms! The puppy and that ox is super cute with the pink hearts. LV did good with designing those this year. Just what we needed after a thought 2020. Congrats on your amazing start to 2021! Cheers to a wonderful year for you and all of us. You definitely got off to a great start!


Hahaha that’s accurate. Thank you!!! I was so so in love with the charms this year! They are just so happy looking.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LE Transatlantic Monogram Mini Pochette


----------



## Leo the Lion

So many beautiful purchases!! Here is my first purchase of 2021!! I tried very hard not to buy this cutie. I uploaded an unboxing video on my YouTube channel with details if you are thinking about getting one. I'm 5'9" for reference. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## puiezt

My purchase this month ❤️ So pretty and I'm so glad I got her and my pochettes (last year) before the crazy increase


----------



## Grande Latte

jgodcheergrl said:


> Update all! I exchanged the Montsouris PM for the New Chain bag! Omg she is gorgeous IRL!



Oh, this bag is new. It is GORGEOUS. I haven't really shopped LV since 2018.  Love your entire outfit/ look as well.    

Are the chains heavy? Do you get a lot of use out of it?


----------



## Chiichan

Leo the Lion said:


> So many beautiful purchases!! Here is my first purchase of 2021!! I tried very hard not to buy this cutie. I uploaded an unboxing video on my YouTube channel with details if you are thinking about getting one. I'm 5'9" for reference. Thanks for letting me share!!



I didn’t realize how long the strap on the speedy nano is! It would be way too long for a tiny like me.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Chiichan said:


> I didn’t realize how long the strap on the speedy nano is! It would be way too long for a tiny like me.


I'm shocked myself how long it is!


----------



## Chiichan

I didn’t think I was ever going to want to purchase one of these until I saw it in store. My CA actually had this in stock and MIF. I ordered it just before the price increase and it arrived today.


----------



## EveyB

pixiestyx00 said:


> I unintentionally started 2021 off with a bang haha! These came home with me this week! I’m such a sucker for the bag charms and these were too cute! I adore the hot pink flowers as the 90s vibes make me so happy. My SA has been hunting the Pochette Cartes since launch and somehow one miraculously materialized!  I also ended up with some awesome gold sneakers but shoes always look so clownish in pictures that I left them out haha.
> 
> The insanely adorable snow globe was a gift from my local boutique
> View attachment 4951482
> 
> View attachment 4951486
> 
> View attachment 4951488
> 
> View attachment 4951489
> 
> View attachment 4951490
> 
> View attachment 4951493


Wow, what a way to start the new year! Many congrats!  The snow globe is a super cute gift.


----------



## EveyB

puiezt said:


> My purchase this month ❤ So pretty and I'm so glad I got her and my pochettes (last year) before the crazy increase
> View attachment 4951741


The Alma is such a beautiful classic, congrats! Love how your cat inspects it already.


----------



## puiezt

EveyB said:


> The Alma is such a beautiful classic, congrats! Love how your cat inspects it already.


Haha thank you! Hopefully she won't get too curious and starts scratching it  love your cat in your profile pic as well


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Grande Latte said:


> Oh, this bag is new. It is GORGEOUS. I haven't really shopped LV since 2018.  Love your entire outfit/ look as well.
> 
> Are the chains heavy? Do you get a lot of use out of it?



Aww thank you love! If you want the boots let me know and I can send you a link! I have never gotten more compliments in public on any pair of shoes like these! They are reasonably priced too! 

As far as the bag, I just got it yesterday so I haven't had a chance to use it yet. The chains are not heavy at all, they feel super lux though! The magnetic closure is strong. Overall it's a fantastic bag with a great look!


----------



## candypoo

Final one for this month I think


----------



## Ispend2muchonPurses

jgodcheergrl said:


> Update all! I exchanged the Montsouris PM for the New Chain bag! Omg she is gorgeous IRL!


Way better than the backpack, in my opinion!


----------



## Aoifs

PM in mono but nowhere to go


----------



## TomBentley94

This is my first purchase of 2021, I love the colours on it!


----------



## LV2

lilone said:


> Here is my new beautiful Since 1854 Speedy B25!  The color of the leather combined with the print is just beautiful.  The interior of this bag is equally luxurious!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950268


Beautiful Speedy congrats!   
Would you describe it as more structured ( boxy ) than regular canvas Speedy?


----------



## ditzydi

EveyB said:


> The Alma is such a beautiful classic, congrats! Love how your cat inspects it already.


Maybe the cat is trying to decide if he can fit in it.


----------



## DrTr

TomBentley94 said:


> This is my first purchase of 2021, I love the colours on it!


I love the colors too - what a great piece you found!


----------



## ditzydi

TomBentley94 said:


> This is my first purchase of 2021, I love the colours on it!


Such a bright and happy piece.


----------



## chicklety

puiezt said:


> My purchase this month ❤ So pretty and I'm so glad I got her and my pochettes (last year) before the crazy increase
> View attachment 4951741


Love the kitty cat cameo, too!


----------



## Honeymoon

Been waiting for UPS all day for my very first LV purchase and it finally arrived!  Six key holder made in France!


----------



## lilone

LV2 said:


> Beautiful Speedy congrats!
> Would you describe it as more structured ( boxy ) than regular canvas Speedy?


It is still soft, but does hold it's shape better than the regular speedy.  It has a microfiber lining so that probably contributes to it's holding it's shape better.  I would not say that it is boxy, however.  I hope that helps!


----------



## Loriad

jgodcheergrl said:


> Update all! I exchanged the Montsouris PM for the New Chain bag! Omg she is gorgeous IRL!


This looks so great on you! Love it! Congratulations!


----------



## Njeph

jgodcheergrl said:


> Update all! I exchanged the Montsouris PM for the New Chain bag! Omg she is gorgeous IRL!


So I opened my backpack and it’s small and I agree with your assessment. Going to exchange it for the bag you picked or a 1854 Speedy in blue. Thanks fo modeling the bag!


----------



## bfly

pixiestyx00 said:


> I unintentionally started 2021 off with a bang haha! These came home with me this week! I’m such a sucker for the bag charms and these were too cute! I adore the hot pink flowers as the 90s vibes make me so happy. My SA has been hunting the Pochette Cartes since launch and somehow one miraculously materialized!  I also ended up with some awesome gold sneakers but shoes always look so clownish in pictures that I left them out haha.
> 
> The insanely adorable snow globe was a gift from my local boutique
> View attachment 4951482
> 
> View attachment 4951486
> 
> View attachment 4951488
> 
> View attachment 4951489
> 
> View attachment 4951490
> 
> View attachment 4951493



WoW..gorgeous purchases. i hunted down that pink key holder but no luck.


----------



## beautycase

candypoo said:


> Final one for this month I think
> View attachment 4952062


Could you share some mod shots wearing them?


----------



## pixiestyx00

bfly said:


> WoW..gorgeous purchases. i hunted down that pink key holder but no luck.



Hopefully one will pop up. It seems these new releases lately have been having pieces trickling in after they seem like they’re long gone.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Honeymoon said:


> Been waiting for UPS all day for my very first LV purchase and it finally arrived!  Six key holder made in France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952404


Beautiful functional piece! This one started my obsession lol be careful


----------



## Grande Latte

jgodcheergrl said:


> Aww thank you love! If you want the boots let me know and I can send you a link! I have never gotten more compliments in public on any pair of shoes like these! They are reasonably priced too!
> 
> As far as the bag, I just got it yesterday so I haven't had a chance to use it yet. The chains are not heavy at all, they feel super lux though! The magnetic closure is strong. Overall it's a fantastic bag with a great look!



Yes. Please. The boots keep the outfit fresh. I was going to go for a pair of combat boots but they are too masculine for me. I think your boots are lovely.


----------



## misszhou

I really am in love with these LV ♥♥♥
Havent got a chance to wear them but simply watching them sitting on my closet makes me happy ♥♥


----------



## AndreaM99

puiezt said:


> My purchase this month ❤ So pretty and I'm so glad I got her and my pochettes (last year) before the crazy increase
> View attachment 4951741



...


----------



## AndreaM99

puiezt said:


> My purchase this month ❤ So pretty and I'm so glad I got her and my pochettes (last year) before the crazy increase
> View attachment 4951741



I absolutely adore your cutie trying to conquer your LV box.


----------



## vivianwynn

Couldn’t resist the cat AirPod case


----------



## Dayzley

My new LV Neonoe in Caramel! Been wanting this bag for two years now. Finally took the bullet. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

pixiestyx00 said:


> I unintentionally started 2021 off with a bang haha! These came home with me this week! I’m such a sucker for the bag charms and these were too cute! I adore the hot pink flowers as the 90s vibes make me so happy. My SA has been hunting the Pochette Cartes since launch and somehow one miraculously materialized!  I also ended up with some awesome gold sneakers but shoes always look so clownish in pictures that I left them out haha.
> 
> The insanely adorable snow globe was a gift from my local boutique
> View attachment 4951482
> 
> View attachment 4951486
> 
> View attachment 4951488
> 
> View attachment 4951489
> 
> View attachment 4951490
> 
> View attachment 4951493


O M G!!!  What a gorgeous LV haul, hun!      Major congratulations! Love all your new purchases  I’m on the waitlist for the Valentine’s Felicie and KP in hot pink (blue isn’t released in Europe).. Can’t wait to get them!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

puiezt said:


> My purchase this month ❤ So pretty and I'm so glad I got her and my pochettes (last year) before the crazy increase
> View attachment 4951741


Love your Alma! And your kitty is so sweeeeeet!


----------



## pixiestyx00

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> O M G!!!  What a gorgeous LV haul, hun!      Major congratulations! Love all your new purchases  I’m on the waitlist for the Valentine’s Felicie and KP in hot pink (blue isn’t released in Europe).. Can’t wait to get them!



Thanks so much! I’m wishing you some speedy luck in getting your pieces! It’s such a fun, happy colorway!


----------



## orbitz01

So excited to have scored this bag right before the price increase!


----------



## bfly

pixiestyx00 said:


> Hopefully one will pop up. It seems these new releases lately have been having pieces trickling in after they seem like they’re long gone.



I’m hoping you’re right. Hopefully more will come closer to V Day.


----------



## lindseyhutter

Picked up this sweet little Petit Sac Plat on my trip to Hawaii.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Njeph said:


> So I opened my backpack and it’s small and I agree with your assessment. Going to exchange it for the bag you picked or a 1854 Speedy in blue. Thanks fo modeling the bag!



Not a problem at all! I’m usually not super picky with bags but this was super noticeable! You will love the new chain bag if you get it. I also love the 1954 speedy! Cannot go wrong! Post when you get it!


----------



## bigverne28

CS allowed me to waitlist this beauty on 30th Dec and I paid on NYE so technically a December purchase but on the cusp of January. She arrived on Friday and I have been playing with various bag charms since. I feel very lucky to have scored this and look forward to showing her off beyond the supermarket!


----------



## Audrey*

My early anniversary present-the Lockme Satchel Chain bag in the greige colour. It was called the Lockme bb before. I have been after this bag for months but it has always been out of stock. It is my first neutral coloured bag after lots of black and canvas.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bigverne28 said:


> CS allowed me to waitlist this beauty on 30th Dec and I paid on NYE so technically a December purchase but on the cusp of January. She arrived on Friday and I have been playing with various bag charms since. I feel very lucky to have scored this and look forward to showing her off beyond the supermarket!
> 
> View attachment 4953466
> View attachment 4953470
> View attachment 4953471
> View attachment 4953486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953481


Love this bag and all these bag charms!  ..it's like looking at 5 different handbags here!


----------



## Iamminda

bigverne28 said:


> CS allowed me to waitlist this beauty on 30th Dec and I paid on NYE so technically a December purchase but on the cusp of January. She arrived on Friday and I have been playing with various bag charms since. I feel very lucky to have scored this and look forward to showing her off beyond the supermarket!
> 
> View attachment 4953466
> View attachment 4953470
> View attachment 4953471
> View attachment 4953486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953481



This is so beautiful — I just love the reverse embossing on this taupe and the rose pale.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## bigverne28

Glam80 said:


> Love this bag and all these bag charms!  ..it's like looking at 5 different handbags here!


Thanks. I still have another 8 charms to play with!  But these are my favourites at the moment.


----------



## DrTr

bigverne28 said:


> CS allowed me to waitlist this beauty on 30th Dec and I paid on NYE so technically a December purchase but on the cusp of January. She arrived on Friday and I have been playing with various bag charms since. I feel very lucky to have scored this and look forward to showing her off beyond the supermarket!
> 
> View attachment 4953466
> View attachment 4953470
> View attachment 4953471
> View attachment 4953486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953481


Gorgeous bag and charms!!  I laughed in recognition as I’m so looking forward to going somewhere besides CVS the UPS store or the grocery store with my bags!  Congrats in getting your beauty.


----------



## Bumbles

orbitz01 said:


> So excited to have scored this bag right before the price increase!


Great choice!


----------



## 23adeline

I exchange the Damier Trio Messenger to this Infini Studio Messenger


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

The yellow (Skittle) card holder has just arrived  Here are some photos to reflect its true colour.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

True Chameleon


----------



## bigverne28

Glam80 said:


> The yellow (Skittle) card holder has just arrived  Here are some photos to reflect its true colour.
> View attachment 4953940
> View attachment 4953943
> View attachment 4953944


 I love it! It's more of chartreuse shade of yellow. Irl the colour seems to have come out better and closer to the website pics than the blue.


----------



## muycaliente

Adorable, whimsical piece with tuffetage technique, from LV X UF Collection


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bigverne28 said:


> I love it! It's more of chartreuse shade of yellow. Irl the colour seems to have come out better and closer to the website pics than the blue.


Very true @bigverne28 ! It's a very unique shade of yellow, completely different depending on the light. No two photos of it would be the same.. I wonder if the blue one would "behave similarly". I took this photo for fun..just to compare it to "something" yellow  :


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I picked up the Paseo sandals (that are completely ridiculous and over the top but I love them) and the UFxLV neverfull.


----------



## Taimi

Here are my January acquisitions, the PO and rodeo bag charm.


----------



## bigverne28

Taimi said:


> Here are my January acquisitions, the PO and rodeo bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4954076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954079


 Love them both! Could you a post a pic with the rodeo charm on a bag!


----------



## Taimi

bigverne28 said:


> Love them both! Could you a post a pic with the rodeo charm on a bag!


Yes, I can do it!  I’ll try to do it in the evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## cymiller

jgodcheergrl said:


> Aww thank you! You are too sweet  If you want the link to the boots DM me  I've never gotten more compliments on a pair of boots than these and they are under $200!
> 
> Cannot wait to see you get your bag.... you will LOVE IT!



Awesome sent DM


----------



## Missydora

Yipee my bag came.. I love her..  3 years ago I would have categorically said no to this bag because I'm too old. Now I'm over the moon to have her, shes so cute,  practical and a casual everyday bag. These days I'm in lounge wear most of the time, even if we can go out and exercise once a day. WIth no where to go apart from supermarket. I can still go with this little one. Cheer up my day.


----------



## Tropezienne

Missydora said:


> Yipee my bag came.. I love her..  3 years ago I would have categorically said no to this bag because I'm too old. Now I'm over the moon to have her, shes so cute,  practical and a casual everyday bag. These days I'm in lounge wear most of the time, even if we can go out and exercise once a day. WIth no where to go apart from supermarket. I can still go with this little one. Cheer up my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954233
> View attachment 4954234


It’s a great choice at any age! Congrats.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Glam80 said:


> The yellow (Skittle) card holder has just arrived  Here are some photos to reflect its true colour.
> View attachment 4953940
> View attachment 4953943
> View attachment 4953944


What a bright and fun cutie for 2021! Thanks for sharing this first look at the Skittles collection. Congrats, Glam ❤


----------



## Bumbles

Missydora said:


> Yipee my bag came.. I love her..  3 years ago I would have categorically said no to this bag because I'm too old. Now I'm over the moon to have her, shes so cute,  practical and a casual everyday bag. These days I'm in lounge wear most of the time, even if we can go out and exercise once a day. WIth no where to go apart from supermarket. I can still go with this little one. Cheer up my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954233
> View attachment 4954234


Agree totally! Doesn’t matter where we go with our bags they will always bring a smile to our faces and cheer us up. I have been using my cute mini boite chapeau mostly to the supermarket and on walking errands. Enjoy your beautiful bag!!


----------



## Missydora

Tropezienne said:


> It’s a great choice at any age! Congrats.


Yep. I finally feel free of not caring what is the percieved norm of getting older on what is and isn't appropriate with some of the stuff in life.  And just going with what I like and fits with my current lifestyle.  It's so liberating. Letting go has taken me 3 years of growing and resetting some of my fixed ideas.  I should have more earlier.


----------



## Missydora

Bumbles said:


> Agree totally! Doesn’t matter where we go with our bags they will always bring a smile to our faces and cheer us up. I have been using my cute mini boite chapeau mostly to the supermarket and on walking errands. Enjoy your beautiful bag!!


Thank u its so nice to have a community of people who understand each other especially through these difficult times.


----------



## topglamchic

vivianwynn said:


> Couldn’t resist the cat AirPod case


oh my!  I love this I have been chasing this for over a year.  How did you find it!!!  It is super duper cute.


----------



## vivianwynn

topglamchic said:


> oh my!  I love this I have been chasing this for over a year.  How did you find it!!!  It is super duper cute.


Hi! They actually released new airpod cases for the pro and I found this at my local LV (south coast plaza). They also fit the regular airpods, but sideways.


----------



## topglamchic

Oh lah lah!! So adorable.  Is the one you picked up for the regular AirPods or for the AirPods pro (I have the regular AirPods)?  I am actually going to see if I can find this!


----------



## tectaria

Got the Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette in Mono the night before the price increase! My first two Louis Vuitton purchases.


----------



## Tropezienne

tectaria said:


> Got the Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette in Mono the night before the price increase! My first two Louis Vuitton purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955393
> View attachment 4955394



congrats! I use my PA all the time. I need a smaller pochette and I like the chain but I’d want to remove it at times when I just need to store bits and pieces in my handbag.But the chain doesn’t can’t be removed. How do you find using it?


----------



## orbitz01

I love this Valentines bag charm!  Still hoping to find the key pouches as well!


----------



## tectaria

Tropezienne said:


> congrats! I use my PA all the time. I need a smaller pochette and I like the chain but I’d want to remove it at times when I just need to store bits and pieces in my handbag.But the chain doesn’t can’t be removed. How do you find using it?



I found that there's actually a way to hide the chain but not completely get rid of it! When you unzip it all the way, there is a hole under the tab that you can slip the chain into and then you can just use it like a normal pouch without a chain.


----------



## vivianwynn

topglamchic said:


> Oh lah lah!! So adorable.  Is the one you picked up for the regular AirPods or for the AirPods pro (I have the regular AirPods)?  I am actually going to see if I can find this!


AirPod pro, but I’m using it for the regular AirPods haha


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. I really wanted this bag last February before it launched but then got distracted by the pandemic and other bags.  Last week when I saw online that one was available at my local store, I texted my SA right away.  It is a really attractive bag with endless possibilities of how to wear it.  And so cool to get 3 dust bags too .  Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I really wanted this bag last February before it launched but then got distracted by the pandemic and other bags.  Last week when I saw online that one was available at my local store, I texted my SA right away.  It is a really attractive bag with endless possibilities of how to wear it.  And so cool to get 3 dust bags too .  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955675



Yay!! You got it! You'll love it. Congratulations!


----------



## Georgee girl

Honeymoon said:


> Been waiting for UPS all day for my very first LV purchase and it finally arrived!  Six key holder made in France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952404


Congratulations!


----------



## spiderlily89

Just got this gorgeous Alma BB in the new seasonal epi leather called “Gold Miel” and jacquard strap  

I actually went in to get the normal monogram but when the SA showed me this color I was in love! ❤️


----------



## EveyB

spiderlily89 said:


> Just got this gorgeous Alma BB in the new seasonal epi leather called “Gold Miel” and jacquard strap
> 
> I actually went in to get the normal monogram but when the SA showed me this color I was in love! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4955878


Many congrats on your beautiful Alma!  Is the strap comfortable? Can you comfortably wear it crossbody? Tia


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Here are my January purchases 

classic mono 6 key holder (also got it hot stamped with my married name initials ) and reverse mono cardholder. I am new to the cardholder world so I have no idea what, when or how to use it  i still got it coz it’s so pretty!


----------



## snibor

spiderlily89 said:


> Just got this gorgeous Alma BB in the new seasonal epi leather called “Gold Miel” and jacquard strap
> 
> I actually went in to get the normal monogram but when the SA showed me this color I was in love! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4955878


Congrats it’s a beauty!  How’s the strap length?  I’m wondering cauz I tend to have issues with non adjustable straps (I’m on shorter side and hate when bags hang too low).


----------



## EveyB

snibor said:


> Congrats it’s a beauty!  How’s the strap length?  I’m wondering cauz I tend to have issues with non adjustable straps (I’m on shorter side and hate when bags hang too low).


I have the same problem with LV straps. They are all too long for me. I thought about having them altered, but then the bag loses the warranty I heard.


----------



## DrTr

tectaria said:


> Got the Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette in Mono the night before the price increase! My first two Louis Vuitton purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955393
> View attachment 4955394


These are such great basic LV pieces (bet they won’t be your last   ). Enjoy!!


----------



## nesia69

My two new January purchases


----------



## EveyB

I decided I needed some pink in my life.


----------



## Louboutin329

EveyB said:


> I decided I needed some pink in my life.
> View attachment 4956269


Is this a card holder? Is it available online? Thanks!


----------



## kimmiesue

After my order was canceled I didn’t think I’d get this multicolor beauty! Goes well with my Jaune cardholder & Game On ZCP & the black strap works with the Game on Felicie, even with the different hardware


----------



## EveyB

Louboutin329 said:


> Is this a card holder? Is it available online? Thanks!


It is the Valentines key pouch. There is also zippy coin purse and Felicie in the same colour way, but no card holder.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I really wanted this bag last February before it launched but then got distracted by the pandemic and other bags.  Last week when I saw online that one was available at my local store, I texted my SA right away.  It is a really attractive bag with endless possibilities of how to wear it.  And so cool to get 3 dust bags too .  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955675


Amazing!! So happy you got this, IM! And that you’re part of our Trio club. Hope you love its versatility and can’t wait to see your gorgeous pics


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much — so glad to be bag triplets with you lovely ladies .  



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Amazing!! So happy you got this, IM! And that you’re part of our Trio club. Hope you love its versatility and can’t wait to see your gorgeous pics






Venessa84 said:


> Yay!! You got it! You'll love it. Congratulations!


----------



## TraceySH

A few fun things! The Urs Fischer is much better IRL!


----------



## MsLuxe

Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster! I purchased a Toiletry 19 on Monday and it was delivered today. I’m not sure if I’m completely in love with it to be quite honest. Feeling a bit underwhelmed. (Specs: Made in Spain.)

But thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LittleStar88

MsLuxe said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster! I purchased a Toiletry 19 on Monday and it was delivered today. I’m not sure if I’m completely in love with it to be quite honest. Feeling a bit underwhelmed. (Specs: Made in Spain.)
> 
> But thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956531



I love it!

I recently got the TP15. Really wanted a TP of some sort and still discovering the best way to use it. The 15 is so tiny! I think you will get a lot of use out of the TP 19. Enjoy discovering how to make it work for you. So versatile!


----------



## MsLuxe

LittleStar88 said:


> I love it!
> 
> I recently got the TP15. Really wanted a TP of some sort and still discovering the best way to use it. The 15 is so tiny! I think you will get a lot of use out of the TP 19. Enjoy discovering how to make it work for you. So versatile!



Thank you for your response! I’m going to sleep on it and really think about how it’ll fit my lifestyle!


----------



## Raaz

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I really wanted this bag last February before it launched but then got distracted by the pandemic and other bags.  Last week when I saw online that one was available at my local store, I texted my SA right away.  It is a really attractive bag with endless possibilities of how to wear it.  And so cool to get 3 dust bags too .  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955675


Enjoy... really is a great bag... I have rhe MPA...but this is perhaps even better.


----------



## spiderlily89

EveyB said:


> Many congrats on your beautiful Alma!  Is the strap comfortable? Can you comfortably wear it crossbody? Tia



I’m 165cm (5’5”) and so I think it sits at kind of an awkward position crossbody for me around my hip area, the SA calls it a “short crossbody”. When she put it on it looked great on her! But she was around 160cm or just under I think.

However the strap is super comfortable and it also looks great as just single shoulder as well.


----------



## spiderlily89

snibor said:


> Congrats it’s a beauty!  How’s the strap length?  I’m wondering cauz I tend to have issues with non adjustable straps (I’m on shorter side and hate when bags hang too low).



It would fit perfect on you I think!! My SA was short, maybe just under 160cm and it looked great on her. When she tried on the regular Alma BB to compare it sat down too low and this one was much better. It sits a bit high for me, its comfortable though so I think I just need to get used to the look.

Edit: Just measured it and it’s about 46cm drop.


----------



## snibor

spiderlily89 said:


> It would fit perfect on you I think!! My SA was short, maybe just under 160cm and it looked great on her. When she tried on the regular Alma BB to compare it sat down too low and this one was much better. It sits a bit high for me, its comfortable though so I think I just need to get used to the look.
> 
> Edit: Just measured it and it’s about 46cm drop.


Thanks!  Sounds great!


----------



## Iamminda

Raaz said:


> Enjoy... really is a great bag... I have rhe MPA...but this is perhaps even better.



Thanks .  The MPA is great too — I like the chain detail and the pink strap.


----------



## bfly

spiderlily89 said:


> Just got this gorgeous Alma BB in the new seasonal epi leather called “Gold Miel” and jacquard strap
> 
> I actually went in to get the normal monogram but when the SA showed me this color I was in love! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4955878



I thought this will be released this Friday.
You got it first. Congratulations.
I’m torn between the hot pink and lemon color now.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I really wanted this bag last February before it launched but then got distracted by the pandemic and other bags.  Last week when I saw online that one was available at my local store, I texted my SA right away.  It is a really attractive bag with endless possibilities of how to wear it.  And so cool to get 3 dust bags too .  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955675


yay!  SO glad you finally got it!  It’s a great bag, and I have worn mine often (if going to get groceries counts as often). Bet you wear it well, and it proves LV is shall we say somewhat unpredictable that this far from the drop you got this beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## AKimSunny

This was originally a December purchase, but after some drama (where the first bag got stolen by someone working for UPS) I received this today - 2 weeks after I was supposed to receive it


----------



## jgodcheergrl

AKimSunny said:


> This was originally a December purchase, but after some drama (where the first bag got stolen by someone working for UPS) I received this today - 2 weeks after I was supposed to receive it
> 
> That is so crazy the same thing happened to me 3 years ago. I ordered 2 items from LV and through UPS never arrived. LV ended up re-sending me the items thankfully... but crazy enough 6 months went by and randomly the first "stolen' package arrives out of nowhere with 1 item and the other item box and dustbag but no item... crazy crazy experience to say the least! I ended up returning the remaining stolen item back to LV. But yeah that does happen!


----------



## Tropezienne

AKimSunny said:


> This was originally a December purchase, but after some drama (where the first bag got stolen by someone working for UPS) I received this today - 2 weeks after I was supposed to receive it
> 
> View attachment 4957341


Congratulations on this stunning bag. The Alma doesn't suit my lifestyle but I'm reconsidering seeing this beauty!


----------



## pixiestyx00

I think I have a problem lol. Nobody needs this many bag charms, but I honestly love Vivienne so much that I don’t care. She’s my soul sister!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much T — glad to be Trio quadrulets  with you, Venessa and V .  I will likely use it for exciting outings like contactless deliveries . 



DrTr said:


> yay!  SO glad you finally got it!  It’s a great bag, and I have worn mine often (if going to get groceries counts as often). Bet you wear it well, and it proves LV is shall we say somewhat unpredictable that this far from the drop you got this beauty. Enjoy!




Congrats on this gorgeous pink beauty — I think this is one of the prettiest bags LV has come out with in a long time (for me anyways).   Sorry to hear about the drama but glad you finally got it.



AKimSunny said:


> This was originally a December purchase, but after some drama (where the first bag got stolen by someone working for UPS) I received this today - 2 weeks after I was supposed to receive it
> 
> View attachment 4957341


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

I think he wants to be my Valentine!


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I think he wants to be my Valentine!
> View attachment 4957454
> 
> View attachment 4957456
> 
> View attachment 4957458
> 
> View attachment 4957459



 this beautiful ZCP — and your new avatar


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> this beautiful ZCP — and your new avatar


Thank you very much hun!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

pixiestyx00 said:


> I think I have a problem lol. Nobody needs this many bag charms, but I honestly love Vivienne so much that I don’t care. She’s my soul sister!
> View attachment 4957401


She’s gorgeous hun! No at all surprising that you’re in LVoe!


----------



## MsLuxe

After much back and forth with a phone order and getting lucky on the LV website this week, I’ve finally gotten my hands on the Game Bandeau. I’m already in love with this piece!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MsLuxe said:


> After much back and forth with a phone order and getting lucky on the LV website this week, I’ve finally gotten my hands on the Game Bandeau. I’m already in love with this piece!
> 
> View attachment 4957500


Congrats hun!  I have it too and I love it - it's such a fun and lovely print!


----------



## Raaz

It is indeed!


----------



## Raaz

MsLuxe said:


> After much back and forth with a phone order and getting lucky on the LV website this week, I’ve finally gotten my hands on the Game Bandeau. I’m already in love with this piece!
> 
> View attachment 4957500


Congrats... its gorgeous.


----------



## travelbliss

AKimSunny said:


> This was originally a December purchase, but after some drama (where the first bag got stolen by someone working for UPS) I received this today - 2 weeks after I was supposed to receive it
> 
> View attachment 4957341


I stalked this for weeks.  What a stunner.  Lucky YOU !!  Congrats.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much T — glad to be Trio quadrulets  with you, Venessa and V .  I will likely use it for exciting outings like contactless deliveries .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on this gorgeous pink beauty — I think this is one of the prettiest bags LV has come out with in a long time (for me anyways).   Sorry to hear about the drama but glad you finally got it.


I know Iamminda!  I wore parts of it to walk in the park, answer the door, and walked to the couch to work with it. Yikes - someday we will emerge en masse we hope, be healthy, safe and fully bagged up!


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I really wanted this bag last February before it launched but then got distracted by the pandemic and other bags.  Last week when I saw online that one was available at my local store, I texted my SA right away.  It is a really attractive bag with endless possibilities of how to wear it.  And so cool to get 3 dust bags too .  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955675


Awesome, congrats A! Like u said, this looks like a very versatile bag & loving the chic gray/black look of this bag!


----------



## sunnybrii

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I think he wants to be my Valentine!
> View attachment 4957454
> 
> View attachment 4957456
> 
> View attachment 4957458
> 
> View attachment 4957459


Congrats on this cheerful looking cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> Awesome, congrats A! Like u said, this looks like a very versatile bag & loving the chic gray/black look of this bag!



Thanks so much sweet S .


----------



## fyn72

My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


It’s lovely Fyn! Congratulations  
Fingers crossed that you don’t get a letter! I think they count SLGs and bags separately


----------



## Mapoon

Finally picked up my nano speedy today! Was wearing a loose tee today hence it looks tiny. So small, cute but very light! It’s growing on me! I’m contemplating to get a bag organiser but not sure yet...


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


Congratulations! It‘s gorgeous! 
Yes, I heard they are more likely to do that when you have many returns.


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


I love your new bag.. Enjoy dear..


----------



## balen.girl

Mapoon said:


> Finally picked up my nano speedy today! Was wearing a loose tee today hence it looks tiny. So small, cute but very light! It’s growing on me! I’m contemplating to get a bag organiser but not sure yet...
> 
> View attachment 4958133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958135


Love it..!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> Congrats on this cheerful looking cutie!


Thank you so much my dear!


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I think he wants to be my Valentine!
> View attachment 4957454
> 
> View attachment 4957456
> 
> View attachment 4957458
> 
> View attachment 4957459


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Finally picked up my nano speedy today! Was wearing a loose tee today hence it looks tiny. So small, cute but very light! It’s growing on me! I’m contemplating to get a bag organiser but not sure yet...
> 
> View attachment 4958133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958135


Congrats @Mapoon it finally arrived! Yay!!


----------



## AKimSunny

Tropezienne said:


> Congratulations on this stunning bag. The Alma doesn't suit my lifestyle but I'm reconsidering seeing this beauty!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous pink beauty — I think this is one of the prettiest bags LV has come out with in a long time (for me anyways).   Sorry to hear about the drama but glad you finally got it.





travelbliss said:


> I stalked this for weeks.  What a stunner.  Lucky YOU !!  Congrats.



Thank you guys  it's such a gorgeous bag  so thankful for LV that they were able to source me a new one so quickly.


----------



## AndreaM99

Experimenting with this new/old trend, reminds me of Stephen Sprouse's graffiti. Let me know your thoughts...I personally like it. It is different and very fresh for cold winter time. Just imagine the black toned outfit, skinny jeans or  slacks, top, formal one button jacket and boom this shaw on the topl! How about black Louboutins?  Gosh, I like it even more! Too bad all events are cancelled, haha!


----------



## gagabag

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


Love this! How gorgeous!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


Wouah !!!! Beautiful bag darling !!!!


----------



## merekat703

January purchases


----------



## chinchin_lim

Bought nano steamer.. but I love the scarecrow with straws on the nano keepall too. Still on the fence.
It is a magnet closure. The pin is just an aesthetic feature.


----------



## bfly

Congratulations all for the new goodies. 
So much colors already we saw posted here, hope it means 2021 will be colorful year again for all of us.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## sunnybrii

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


Love it, congrats! This is one stunning bag!!!


----------



## travelbliss

kimmiesue said:


> After my order was canceled I didn’t think I’d get this multicolor beauty! Goes well with my Jaune cardholder & Game On ZCP & the black strap works with the Game on Felicie, even with the different hardware
> View attachment 4956322


So many were critical of this beauty....


AndreaM99 said:


> Experimenting with this new/old trend, reminds me of Stephen Sprouse's graffiti. Let me know your thoughts...I personally like it. It is different and very fresh for cold winter time. Just imagine the black toned outfit, skinny jeans or  slacks, top, formal one button jacket and boom this shaw on the topl! How about black Louboutins?  Gosh, I like it even more! Too bad all events are cancelled, haha!
> 
> View attachment 4958225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958303


I think it's wonderful.  Congrats !!


----------



## travelbliss

chinchin_lim said:


> Bought nano steamer.. but I love the scarecrow with straws on the nano keepall too. Still on the fence.
> It is a magnet closure. The pin is just an aesthetic feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958296
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958316



Beautiful Trifecta !  Congratulations.  Please show what fits in the scarecrow bag !


----------



## LV2

My January purchase ( technically pre-ordered before Christmas ).
Speedy 25 from the Since 1854 collection.


----------



## lilone

Fell in love with the Bella bag back in November and I couldn't stop thinking about it...so I had to add her to my collection! She is simply beautiful!


----------



## leuleu

AndreaM99 said:


> Experimenting with this new/old trend, reminds me of Stephen Sprouse's graffiti. Let me know your thoughts...I personally like it. It is different and very fresh for cold winter time. Just imagine the black toned outfit, skinny jeans or  slacks, top, formal one button jacket and boom this shaw on the topl! How about black Louboutins?  Gosh, I like it even more! Too bad all events are cancelled, haha!
> 
> View attachment 4958225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958303


GREAT


----------



## fyn72

lilone said:


> Fell in love with the Bella bag back in November and I couldn't stop thinking about it...so I had to add her to my collection! She is simply beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958671


So cute! I was hoping to see one when I went to a store yesterday but they didn’t have any. Congratulations!


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> Experimenting with this new/old trend, reminds me of Stephen Sprouse's graffiti. Let me know your thoughts...I personally like it. It is different and very fresh for cold winter time. Just imagine the black toned outfit, skinny jeans or  slacks, top, formal one button jacket and boom this shaw on the topl! How about black Louboutins?  Gosh, I like it even more! Too bad all events are cancelled, haha!
> 
> View attachment 4958225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958303


Love it! I love how you described it so you can imagine how it would look


----------



## fyn72

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s lovely Fyn! Congratulations
> Fingers crossed that you don’t get a letter! I think they count SLGs and bags separately





EveyB said:


> Congratulations! It‘s gorgeous!
> Yes, I heard they are more likely to do that when you have many returns.





balen.girl said:


> I love your new bag.. Enjoy dear..





bbcerisette66 said:


> Wouah !!!! Beautiful bag darling !!!!





sunnybrii said:


> Love it, congrats! This is one stunning bag!!!


Thank you all! It’s beautiful in person and lighter than I expected! I love how the pouch is separate too


----------



## chinchin_lim

travelbliss said:


> Beautiful Trifecta !  Congratulations.  Please show what fits in the scarecrow bag !


Thank u! Here are what fit inside. I need to stress that I dun carry so many things as it gets too heavy. I am just stuffing it to see how much it can hold. Nano steamer fits a lot more than the petit sac plat but both nano steamer and nano keepall don’t have handle big enough to slip thru my wrist.


----------



## love2learn

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


Yay!!  I love how this bag looks IRL.  So beautiful and of course looks beautiful as always on you Fyn72!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Bumbles

chinchin_lim said:


> Bought nano steamer.. but I love the scarecrow with straws on the nano keepall too. Still on the fence.
> It is a magnet closure. The pin is just an aesthetic feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958296
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958316


This nano steamer is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## 19flowers

lilone said:


> Fell in love with the Bella bag back in November and I couldn't stop thinking about it...so I had to add her to my collection! She is simply beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958671


I love your pretty Bella!  I have this bag in Galet & am considering getting Magnolia, too!  Congrats & Enjoy!!!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


Congrats! This bag looks beautiful on you .
 It’s weird that LV in your country ban clients from purchasing. My CA told me  they only ban those who bought many pieces of a same item , because those are personal shoppers who buy to make profit . I normally bought more than 20 -40 items a year and they don’t ban me, in fact they treat me very well


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chinchin_lim said:


> Bought nano steamer.. but I love the scarecrow with straws on the nano keepall too. Still on the fence.
> It is a magnet closure. The pin is just an aesthetic feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958296
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958316


You should keep it!!! It’s so cute! I can’t even find it on the website...


----------



## NicaG

Was able to pick this up a few days before the price increase.


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Congrats! This bag looks beautiful on you .
> It’s weird that LV in your country ban clients from purchasing. My CA told me  they only ban those who bought many pieces of a same item , because those are personal shoppers who buy to make profit . I normally bought more than 20 -40 items a year and they don’t ban me, in fact they treat me very well


Aww thank you so much @23adeline  I sometimes wonder how you purchase so much. I thought maybe it's because you don't just buy canvas, but leather, jewelry and other items too. i thought too that it may be those who buy lots of the same item until a lady i know got the ban letter from the manager of Online services. She did say she returned a lot of items though as couldn't make her mind up.. The leather Neo Noe is so beautiful! I initially went in to try the Bella Mahina in Pink, I love yours but they didn't have any to look at.


----------



## fyn72

love2learn said:


> Yay!!  I love how this bag looks IRL.  So beautiful and of course looks beautiful as always on you Fyn72!!  Congrats!!


Aww you are so sweet! Thank you so much


----------



## xoTrisha

Starting off my year (of the Ox) with my first bandeau


----------



## Bumbles

xoTrisha said:


> Starting off my year (of the Ox) with my first bandeau
> 
> View attachment 4959594


Very pretty! Hope you have a very lucky year!


----------



## SandyMA94

So happy I was able to get this before the prices went up again! I had been stalking it for months!!❤️


----------



## M_Butterfly

xoTrisha said:


> Starting off my year (of the Ox) with my first bandeau
> 
> View attachment 4959594


this is so so cute. I love love it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Picked up my long awaited, first yellow LV last night! This is going to be saved until my Birthday in March. So happy that LV came through with a bag in my 2 fave colours, yellow & pink


----------



## gagabag

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked up my long awaited, first yellow LV last night! This is going to be saved until my Birthday in March. So happy that LV came through with a bag in my 2 fave colours, yellow & pink
> 
> View attachment 4959739
> View attachment 4959740
> View attachment 4959755


How gorgeous and advanced HBD! Is the yellow as you’ve expected?


----------



## LittleStar88

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked up my long awaited, first yellow LV last night! This is going to be saved until my Birthday in March. So happy that LV came through with a bag in my 2 fave colours, yellow & pink
> 
> View attachment 4959739
> View attachment 4959740
> View attachment 4959755



Beautiful! The wait until March will be hard but worth it! I’m so happy that the color was what you were hoping for! Congratulations!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked up my long awaited, first yellow LV last night! This is going to be saved until my Birthday in March. So happy that LV came through with a bag in my 2 fave colours, yellow & pink
> 
> View attachment 4959739
> View attachment 4959740
> View attachment 4959755


Congrats!  Absolutely gorgeous.  Is the color what you expected?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY LVoelies!  ❤ @gagabag @LittleStar88 @M_Butterfly

It’s more of a light neon irl than sunlight yellow, as I originally expected, but beside LV’s classic Citron it looks like a very fresh update. I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Yeah for getting your yellow Alma — glad to know the color is fabulous!  You are always so good and disciplined in putting away your goodies till BD/Xmas/etc — can’t wait till you can officially reveal it and post mod shots .  



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked up my long awaited, first yellow LV last night! This is going to be saved until my Birthday in March. So happy that LV came through with a bag in my 2 fave colours, yellow & pink
> 
> View attachment 4959739
> View attachment 4959740
> View attachment 4959755


----------



## viclou67

I went into my local store today looking for a card holder and happened to ask if they had a nano speedy and they had just one. I haven’t been actively looking for one but wanted one in my collection at some point. For those heavily searching I was told they are coming in more frequently so don’t give up!

I need to head over to ban island for 6 months or so. I have been realllly bad with Hermes, Chanel, Gucci and LV this month!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Congrats on your new beauties @AKimSunny @MarryMeLV_Now ! This thread is going so fast that I’m missing pages of reveals at a time lol. Hope you both enjoy your Alma and Vernis goodies in the best of health this January. Cheers! ❤

@viclou67 Congrats on your lucky find! Very cute ❤️ 



Iamminda said:


> Yeah for getting your yellow Alma — glad to know the color is fabulous!  You are always so good and disciplined in putting away your goodies till BD/Xmas/etc — can’t wait till you can officially reveal it and post mod shots .


 Thanks so much, sweet Minda! You’re giving me too much credit lol. It’s my only way to pace myself with LV purchases... we all know what a rabbit hole every new collection becomes lol

I’m glad its colour turned out like this and not too lime green. I did inquire about a MTO Alma BB in “neon yellow” for exact colour match but unfortunately (or fortunately) it couldn’t be done in Epi leather. I’m going to enjoy this unique cutie then add more yellow tones if they’re released. Lol I’ve been waiting so long for a yellow bag from LV, this turned out to be perfect. Can’t wait to share my Bday reveal with you!


----------



## xoTrisha

Bumbles said:


> Very pretty! Hope you have a very lucky year!



Gosh, it took me forever to get the bow to look decent! I don’t know how everyone does it so easily hahah. But thank you so much, wishing you a happy and healthy year as well 



M_Butterfly said:


> this is so so cute. I love love it



Thank you so much! Never thought I’d ever use a bandeau but it made me fall in love with my first LV all over again


----------



## travelbliss

chinchin_lim said:


> Thank u! Here are what fit inside. I need to stress that I dun carry so many things as it gets too heavy. I am just stuffing it to see how much it can hold. Nano steamer fits a lot more than the petit sac plat but both nano steamer and nano keepall don’t have handle big enough to slip thru my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 4959159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959160



Thanks for the photo....so how does the bag shut close ??


----------



## chinchin_lim

travelbliss said:


> Thanks for the photo....so how does the bag shut close ??


There are 2 long pieces of hidden magnet. I wasn’t that sold on this initially as I thot I had to remove that pin.


----------



## Mapoon

Good day all! Presenting the men’s multicolour pocket organiser which I have just picked up which was ordered through client services. When the SA presented it to me he was shocked as well as he never seen it before..I think it’s out of stock in Australia..makes me smile as it’s so colourful and smells amazing! Not sure if I will ever use it but wow it’s just


----------



## onlyk

It has been several years, I finally found a Made in France Speedy b 30 monogram! Here is the picture with her sister - Made in France Speedy b 30 DE 
People who live in Europe and Asia wouldn't understand how hard it is to find a Made in France Speedy especially Speedy b


----------



## mmmariexg

@deedeedor made me do it 


I haven't purchased anything LV for several months that I didn't realize a price increase happened. Luckily I live in Hawaii so the price is still cheaper than normal price  My SA kept a MIF on the side for me and it was perfect!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your new beauties @AKimSunny @MarryMeLV_Now ! This thread is going so fast that I’m missing pages of reveals at a time lol. Hope you both enjoy your Alma and Vernis goodies in the best of health this January. Cheers! ❤
> 
> @viclou67 Congrats on your lucky find! Very cute ❤
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, sweet Minda! You’re giving me too much credit lol. It’s my only way to pace myself with LV purchases... we all know what a rabbit hole every new collection becomes lol
> 
> I’m glad its colour turned out like this and not too lime green. I did inquire about a MTO Alma BB in “neon yellow” for exact colour match but unfortunately (or fortunately) it couldn’t be done in Epi leather. I’m going to enjoy this unique cutie then add more yellow tones if they’re released. Lol I’ve been waiting so long for a yellow bag from LV, this turned out to be perfect. Can’t wait to share my Bday reveal with you!


Thank you so much hun! You’re so kind!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked up my long awaited, first yellow LV last night! This is going to be saved until my Birthday in March. So happy that LV came through with a bag in my 2 fave colours, yellow & pink
> 
> View attachment 4959739
> View attachment 4959740
> View attachment 4959755



I never thought I would be having a yellow bag either but since it’s LV and the color is such a fun neon yellow, why not  

Anyway MB, congratulations for your early birthday gift. You’re so good that you can wait till March to open this presents.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

You definitely rocked the modelling pics w/ yellow @bfly  Happy to be twinning with you and I can’t wait to see your full unboxing!

I promised myself to be good this year with large bag purchases (went way overboard last year) so the pause with smaller LV additions will get me through till March lol. We also have to pace ourselves for SS21 seasonal collection - might be nice enough for me escape ban island


----------



## cheremushki

Nothing fancy.  But clemence wallet.  I may consider this my one and only purchase for the year, unless I decide to go ahead with a birthday bag..


----------



## Kflach

fyn72 said:


> My January purchase   I am worried I’ll receive the 2 year ban letter fir buying more than 12 items, I don’t like feeling uncomfortable purchasing that I’ll get into trouble! I saw a lady here in Australia got the letter but she said she made a lot of returns which they take into account as purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958117
> View attachment 4958118


I could be wrong, but if you ever have watched A Heated Mess on YouTube, she is a former employee of LVMH, and I believe she mentions that in store purchases don’t count against you, that rules applies only to your online purchases.


----------



## fyn72

Kflach said:


> I could be wrong, but if you ever have watched A Heated Mess on YouTube, she is a former employee of LVMH, and I believe she mentions that in store purchases don’t count against you, that rules applies only to your online purchases.


Actually I did watch that! Very interesting.. I still got worried so bought a couple of bags in my partners name just in case


----------



## mcpro

First purchase of the Year !! Noé Purse


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Aww thank you so much @23adeline  I sometimes wonder how you purchase so much. I thought maybe it's because you don't just buy canvas, but leather, jewelry and other items too. i thought too that it may be those who buy lots of the same item until a lady i know got the ban letter from the manager of Online services. She did say she returned a lot of items though as couldn't make her mind up.. The leather Neo Noe is so beautiful! I initially went in to try the Bella Mahina in Pink, I love yours but they didn't have any to look at.


Enjoy your beautiful Neo Noe !


----------



## 23adeline

I know I’m crazy, look what I bought 
A TPFer asked,  is there any bag that I don’t have , the first bag that came into my mind was Cannes. The other day when I was at LV store, my CA and I talked about this ‘Rice Cooker’ and I know the Reverse mono and epi Cannes are still available, but I prefer the Giant mono Cannes . I’m lucky  to be able to find an unused Giant Mono Cannes online


----------



## Bumbles

mcpro said:


> First purchase of the Year !! Noé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961431


This is so cute! Can you post some mod shots, and what fits inside if you dont mind. Would be really interested to see. Congrats on your little addition! Great start to the new year.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I know I’m crazy, look what I bought
> A TPFer asked,  is there any bag that I don’t have , the first bag that came into my mind was Cannes. The other day when I was at LV store, my CA and I talked about this ‘Rice Cooker’ and I know the Reverse mono and epi Cannes are still available, but I prefer the Giant mono Cannes . I’m lucky  to be able to find an unused Giant Mono Cannes online
> View attachment 4961432
> View attachment 4961433
> View attachment 4961434


This Cannes is a beauty. Nice addition and great choice!


----------



## bigverne28

My GO CH finally arrived today from my preorder in early November so not a January purchase but joyous all the same!


----------



## bfly

Hello everyone, I finally have a chance to unboxing my alma skittles. Here it is. Thanks for letting me to share. The more I look into it the more my heart sings. Can’t wait it to use this fun color bag for the first time


----------



## mmmariexg

bfly said:


> Hello everyone, I finally have a chance to unboxing my alma skittles. Here it is. Thanks for letting me to share. The more I look into it the more my heart sings. Can’t wait it to use this fun color bag for the first time
> 
> View attachment 4961735
> View attachment 4961736
> View attachment 4961737
> View attachment 4961739
> View attachment 4961744



OMG these colors are beautiful!! Such great picks!


----------



## trunkdevil

Some Men’s SS21 goodies came! Patiently waiting for the rest to arrive


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Hello everyone, I finally have a chance to unboxing my alma skittles. Here it is. Thanks for letting me to share. The more I look into it the more my heart sings. Can’t wait it to use this fun color bag for the first time
> 
> View attachment 4961735
> View attachment 4961736
> View attachment 4961737
> View attachment 4961739
> View attachment 4961744


The colours are so vibrant and uplifting! Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## FunBagz

On The Go MM Empreinte in Turtle Dove.  On the fence about keeping it. Love the color and style, but it’s a little stiff for my liking. For reference, I’m 5’3” 120lbs +/-.


----------



## Kellyd

FunBagz said:


> On The Go MM Empreinte in Turtle Dove.  On the fence about keeping it. Love the color and style, but it’s a little stiff for my liking. For reference, I’m 5’3” 120lbs +/-.


It’s a beautiful bag.  I just bought the Monogram GM yesterday.  I love the Empreinte as well!


----------



## LavenderIce

FunBagz said:


> On The Go MM Empreinte in Turtle Dove.  On the fence about keeping it. Love the color and style, but it’s a little stiff for my liking. For reference, I’m 5’3” 120lbs +/-.


Looks perfect on you and your outfit! Do you think it will be less stiff with use?


----------



## FunBagz

LavenderIce said:


> Looks perfect on you and your outfit! Do you think it will be less stiff with use?


Thank you! That I don’t know. According to the Product Care info on the LV website it seems like it should (“Ageing: Monogram Empreinte leather will become more supple and beautiful with time.”), but I have no experience with LV’s Empreinte leather.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Got the zippy to go with my Neonoe Turtledove


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

My new babies came UPS today


----------



## gagabag

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Got the zippy to go with my Neonoe Turtledove
> 
> View attachment 4961990


Ooooh which one is your favorite? They are all gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

gagabag said:


> Ooooh which one is your favorite? They are all gorgeous! Enjoy!


+1! Stunning collection @sfgiantsgirl  Congrats


candypoo said:


> My birthday is end of this month so what better excuse is there than to treat myself
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4945327
> View attachment 4945328


May I ask if your cat holder fits tightly (only AirPods)? I have mine in a case and wonder if both layers will fit. Considering this cutie as part of my BDay haul, your pics helped a lot in tempting me. TIA


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

gagabag said:


> Ooooh which one is your favorite? They are all gorgeous! Enjoy!


Hard choice the colors are all so neutral.  Love this collection


----------



## Jolie34

sfgiantsgirl said:


> My new babies came UPS today
> 
> View attachment 4961985


Gorgeous! Anxiously waiting for mine


----------



## LavenderIce

FunBagz said:


> Thank you! That I don’t know. According to the Product Care info on the LV website it seems like it should (“Ageing: Monogram Empreinte leather will become more supple and beautiful with time.”), but I have no experience with LV’s Empreinte leather.


I don't have experience with LV Empreinte leather (yet) either. However, that sounds like it will soften a bit and be less stiff with use. I'm not trying to strong arm you, but I really do think it looks lovely on you.



sfgiantsgirl said:


> Got the zippy to go with my Neonoe Turtledove
> 
> View attachment 4961990


Beautiful collection!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1! Stunning collection @sfgiantsgirl  Congrats
> May I ask if your cat holder fits tightly (only AirPods)? I have mine in a case and wonder if both layers will fit. Considering this cutie as part of my BDay haul, your pics helped a lot in tempting me. TIA


Me too!  I keep going back to look at the cat case on the LV site. The only thing that’s still holding me back is that I don’t have or need EarPods.   But January is my birthday month...


----------



## EveyB

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Got the zippy to go with my Neonoe Turtledove
> 
> View attachment 4961990


Wow, what a beautiful collection!


----------



## EveyB

FunBagz said:


> On The Go MM Empreinte in Turtle Dove.  On the fence about keeping it. Love the color and style, but it’s a little stiff for my liking. For reference, I’m 5’3” 120lbs +/-.


I really like this bag on you, it fits you great! Also I could imagine that with this type of structured bag it is better if the leather is not too soft. But I would follow my heart... if you’re not convinced you may not be really happy with it in the end.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Me too!  I keep going back to look at the cat case on the LV site. The only thing that’s still holding me back is that I don’t have or need EarPods.  But January is my birthday month...


I just read her post after saying she uses it for hand sanitizer (good idea) and not AirPods. I might have to get it to see if it fits my AirPods setup. I love that it’s a 2-in-1: cute charm and tech accessory.

Hope you get one as well and I’m excited to see what your BDay choices will be


----------



## livetotravel

New to me zippy coin in champagne metallise


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just received this new Caramel Monogram Neo Noe. I think it will be in heavy rotation.


----------



## dj_mashie

I just revealed my new crossbody bag in another post, but here she is--PM in reverse!


----------



## BleuSaphir

lilone said:


> Fell in love with the Bella bag back in November and I couldn't stop thinking about it...so I had to add her to my collection! She is simply beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958671


Mahina leather is the most underrated  leather line.


----------



## sarahinthecity

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received this new Caramel Monogram Neo Noe. I think it will be in heavy rotation.
> View attachment 4962171



I love this handbag, especially in the monogram and caramel, which I haven't seen as much on this forum. I'm hoping it will be my next bag purchase  (Just got my first LV this month though, so pacing myself!) When I tried it on in the store, the canvas felt stiffer then I expected and stiffer than the DE version of the bag. Do you find the canvas to be quite stiff?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

spiderlily89 said:


> Just got this gorgeous Alma BB in the new seasonal epi leather called “Gold Miel” and jacquard strap
> 
> I actually went in to get the normal monogram but when the SA showed me this color I was in love! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4955878


Love!


----------



## Leena.212

Looks beautiful. I am eyeing Cannes too.



23adeline said:


> I know I’m crazy, look what I bought
> A TPFer asked,  is there any bag that I don’t have , the first bag that came into my mind was Cannes. The other day when I was at LV store, my CA and I talked about this ‘Rice Cooker’ and I know the Reverse mono and epi Cannes are still available, but I prefer the Giant mono Cannes . I’m lucky  to be able to find an unused Giant Mono Cannes online
> View attachment 4961432
> View attachment 4961433
> View attachment 4961434


----------



## trunkdevil

LV Trainer upcylce


----------



## AndreaM99

Not sure whether to keep or not due to glazing issues (feel free to let me know your opinion, because I am addicted), but on the other hand it is THE Metis (There you go my very "strong" argument ). I like the hobo (even though it is a little too big and heavy) and Pochette Metis as well. You never noticed, right?  Decisions, decisions...Bear with me . I also need a bigger house...


----------



## fyn72

FunBagz said:


> On The Go MM Empreinte in Turtle Dove.  On the fence about keeping it. Love the color and style, but it’s a little stiff for my liking. For reference, I’m 5’3” 120lbs +/-.


I tried it in store and found it stiff too, I ended up buying the Neo Noe Empriente, so soft and light, and I love the little seperate pouch.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


----------



## sarahinthecity

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?



This looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

sarahinthecity said:


> This looks amazing on you!!!


Thank you


----------



## FunBagz

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?



Looks like it was meant for you!  Fabulous look!


----------



## cymiller

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?




That color is awesome! I love the size on you! I am adding this one to my must have list


----------



## Missydora

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


Another vote that it looks fab on you. Not too small,  suits your frame. Love this shade of pink such a vibrant and happy colour.


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


I agree with the others, it looks gorgeous on you! And the colour is wonderful!  Exactly what one needs in these times.


----------



## DrTootr

Happy 2021 everyone ! So I grabbed my latest Pocket Organiser yesterday here in Dubai, from the Men’s Spring-Summer 2021 LV Virgil Abloh collection...


----------



## DrTootr

And just incase anyone is interested in grabbing one too, I just put up my full unboxing and review to my YouTube x


----------



## bbcerisette66

FunBagz said:


> Looks like it was meant for you!  Fabulous look!


Thank you


----------



## bbcerisette66

FunBagz said:


> Looks like it was meant for you!  Fabulous look!


Thank you very much !!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

cymiller said:


> That color is awesome! I love the size on you! I am adding this one to my must have list


Thank you


----------



## bbcerisette66

Missydora said:


> Another vote that it looks fab on you. Not too small,  suits your frame. Love this shade of pink such a vibrant and happy colour.


Thank you !!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

EveyB said:


> I agree with the others, it looks gorgeous on you! And the colour is wonderful!  Exactly what one needs in these times.


That is true the colour is beautiful ! Thank you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


Gorgeous color!!  Definitely a keeper in my opinion!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous color!!  Definitely a keeper in my opinion!!


Thank you


----------



## sunnybrii

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


Have to agree with everyone else! The bag looks great on u & such a pretty color!


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTootr said:


> Happy 2021 everyone ! So I grabbed my latest Pocket Organiser yesterday here in Dubai, from the Men’s Spring-Summer 2021 LV Virgil Abloh collection...
> 
> View attachment 4963732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963734


Congrats, this is so unique! Will definitely chk out your unboxing, beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


I think it looks great on you!!  I don't carry that much anymore and was wondering how this bag would look on someone since they really didn't show the model wearing it.  Thank you for sharing.  Again, you wear it very well!


----------



## DrTootr

sunnybrii said:


> Congrats, this is so unique! Will definitely chk out your unboxing, beautiful!


Thank you so much @sunnybrii and have a great rest of the week


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> And just incase anyone is interested in grabbing one too, I just put up my full unboxing and review to my YouTube x



Nice, congrats @DrTootr


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Some of my January haul !!! 
* beaubourg ankle boot 
* chou chou
* gold epi zippy coin purse wallet
* louisette stud earrings


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Nice, congrats @DrTootr


Cheers @Bumbles and hope you're well


----------



## sniderms

This baby came today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 omg I’m in loveeeee


----------



## Loriad

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


Love it on you!


----------



## Loriad

AndreaM99 said:


> Not sure whether to keep or not due to glazing issues (feel free to let me know your opinion, because I am addicted), but on the other hand it is THE Metis (There you go my very "strong" argument ). I like the hobo (even though it is a little too big and heavy) and Pochette Metis as well. You never noticed, right?  Decisions, decisions...Bear with me . I also need a bigger house...
> 
> View attachment 4963507


This is gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


Looks lovely on you, BB! Such a gorgeous colour for spring summer. I hope you decide to keep it


----------



## travelbliss

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Some of my January haul !!!
> * beaubourg ankle boot
> * chou chou
> * gold epi zippy coin purse wallet
> * louisette stud earrings



Fabulous finds !!  I can't for the life of me figure how the earrings look on the lobe ??!! Are they comfortable or do the prongs catch on your hair ?


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


Looks good on you , the size and the colour both are perfect on you


----------



## sunkissed_xp

Happy super early birthday to my husband (birthday in March). 



	

		
			
		

		
	
So stoked that I was able to pre-order this piece. It’s dirty on the logo corner because of the protective plastic. Yes, I know. Don’t panic!

Can’t wait to pre-order the colorful splash soon.


----------



## bbcerisette66

love2learn said:


> I think it looks great on you!!  I don't carry that much anymore and was wondering how this bag would look on someone since they really didn't show the model wearing it.  Thank you for sharing.  Again, you wear it very well!


Thank you


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Looks good on you , the size and the colour both are perfect on you


Thank you


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks lovely on you, BB! Such a gorgeous colour for spring summer. I hope you decide to keep it


Thank you. I’m not crazy about the shape of the bag. But the colour is gorgeous !!!


----------



## 23adeline

My Alma BB and Since 1854 bandeau are finally here 
The color is quite ‘neon yellow ‘, I really love the strap


----------



## LavenderIce

Felicie rose pale and bandeau


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Felicie rose pale and bandeau
> 
> View attachment 4964771


Congrats! Your matching stuffed ox to NY’s bandeau is adorable ❤️


----------



## stephaniep97

So happy to be adding these to my collection!


----------



## bergafer3

pixiestyx00 said:


> I unintentionally started 2021 off with a bang haha! These came home with me this week! I’m such a sucker for the bag charms and these were too cute! I adore the hot pink flowers as the 90s vibes make me so happy. My SA has been hunting the Pochette Cartes since launch and somehow one miraculously materialized!  I also ended up with some awesome gold sneakers but shoes always look so clownish in pictures that I left them out haha.
> 
> The insanely adorable snow globe was a gift from my local boutique
> View attachment 4951482
> 
> View attachment 4951486
> 
> View attachment 4951488
> 
> View attachment 4951489
> 
> View attachment 4951490
> 
> View attachment 4951493


I love the bull bag charm! I haven’t seen it on the website


----------



## LHLarsen

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just received the ONTHEGO PM in freesia. The colour is gorgeous and the leather too but it is a little small !!! Will I keep it ?


I adore this bag! Enjoy it!


----------



## bbcerisette66

LHLarsen said:


> I adore this bag! Enjoy it!


Me too ! But too small 
Anyway the colour and the quality of the leather are gorgeous


----------



## Iamminda

LavenderIce said:


> Felicie rose pale and bandeau
> 
> View attachment 4964771



So pretty — I am in love with rose pale and may need this Felicie in my life even though I am not a WOC person.  Twins on the cute bandeau.  Enjoy.


----------



## LV2

stephaniep97 said:


> So happy to be adding these to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964914


Gorgeous Twist    Congrats!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

My how hard it was to get her! She is stunning IRL! Did not have any desire to get any of this collection until I saw this bag in person! I may got out on a limb and say one of the prettiest bags I’ve ever purchased from LV!


----------



## LVtingting

pixiestyx00 said:


> I unintentionally started 2021 off with a bang haha! These came home with me this week! I’m such a sucker for the bag charms and these were too cute! I adore the hot pink flowers as the 90s vibes make me so happy. My SA has been hunting the Pochette Cartes since launch and somehow one miraculously materialized!  I also ended up with some awesome gold sneakers but shoes always look so clownish in pictures that I left them out haha.
> 
> The insanely adorable snow globe was a gift from my local boutique
> View attachment 4951482
> 
> View attachment 4951486
> 
> View attachment 4951488
> 
> View attachment 4951489
> 
> View attachment 4951490
> 
> View attachment 4951493


Wow wow  eye candies !!! Congratulations to all these pieces.
Would you please share the item number for the Ox bag charm/key heart chain?! Thank you so much


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lol I cheated: here’s a peek of my upcoming Bday gift    Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol I cheated: here’s a peek of my upcoming Bday gift    Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965391


OMG @MyBelongs to Louis i was thinking, wow your will power and oh so good waiting another 1-2 months. Then bang, I read this and it made me laugh!  Oh well, you gave it a good old crack at being good and patient, but then again LV does not make any of us patient lol so glad you opened it though. Gotta start using it and enjoying it.  The colour is so happy and a ray of sunshine so you can’t keep it hidden. Congrats and please start using it! March will come in time, and maybe you will buy something else and it can be a March bday gift. For now, I call this a New Year gift to yourself, to kick start a new year with hope, happiness and love! Enjoy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> OMG @MyBelongs to Louis i was thinking, wow your will power and oh so good waiting another 1-2 months. Then bang, I read this and it made me laugh!  Oh well, you gave it a good old crack at being good and patient, but then again LV does not make any of us patient lol so glad you opened it though. Gotta start using it and enjoying it.  The colour is so happy and a ray of sunshine so you can’t keep it hidden. Congrats and please start using it! March will come in time, and maybe you will buy something else and it can be a March bday gift. For now, I call this a New Year gift to yourself, to kick start a new year with hope, happiness and love! Enjoy!


Omg you’re so thoughtful and sweet for saying that, Bumbles  I was just thinking how soon after you and our sweet @Iamminda were giving me credit for my willpower that I gave in! Lol, I should have known it would be an impossible feat, being LV obsessed like I am    And your idea to kick start a new year with “hope, happiness and love” sounds heavenly to me! I did just add a little something something to my BDay goodies today, so technically this New Year’s gift to self is highly possible. I’m touched by your kind words of encouragement, my friend. TY


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

FunBagz said:


> On The Go MM Empreinte in Turtle Dove.  On the fence about keeping it. Love the color and style, but it’s a little stiff for my liking. For reference, I’m 5’3” 120lbs +/-.


That is gorgeous!!! I also love structure. I have it in the Mono (MM) and it’s a fabulous size. Love that color


----------



## Iamminda

Gorgeous V .  I would find it hard to wait too with this beauty in the house — at least you tried for like a week?   In any case, I think Bumbles had the right idea — call this yellow cutie your NY gift and think about another BD gift.  Enjoy .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol I cheated: here’s a peek of my upcoming Bday gift    Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965391


----------



## 23adeline

Received this Onthego PM 


I like Onthego (GM) since the first time I saw it, I was planning to get one to be used as work bag, but I know it’s going to be very heavy after I put in 2 metal tumblers and other things . MM  is still too big for my liking as handbag at this moment . So when I saw this PM, I was so happy that I cpull finally get an Onthego 





This is the longest setting of the adjustable shoulder strap 
	

		
			
		

		
	



With my new Alma BB lemon


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Received this Onthego PM
> View attachment 4965641
> 
> I like Onthego (GM) since the first time I saw it, I was planning to get one to be used as work bag, but I know it’s going to be very heavy after I put in 2 metal tumblers and other things . MM  is still too big for my liking as handbag at this moment . So when I saw this PM, I was so happy that I cpull finally get an Onthego
> View attachment 4965636
> View attachment 4965642
> View attachment 4965637
> View attachment 4965638
> 
> This is the longest setting of the adjustable shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965640
> 
> With my new Alma BB lemon


PM size looks perfect! Two completely different bags, both gorgeous in their own way.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol I cheated: here’s a peek of my upcoming Bday gift    Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965391


You made me lol again!  But the colour ist just too happy and beautiful to keep it hidden until March! I really think Bumbles‘ idea is wonderful. Also I heard summer items begin launching in March and April


----------



## Kate1989

It was tempting to go for the PM just for the gorgeous pink colour, but now my new addition is here I'm certain the MM was the right choice because I don't think I'd want a tote smaller than this. I think LV's Giant print is lovely but just too loud for me, but all in one colour it's a bit more understated and I love it!   It looks pretty and practical and the lining is so soft, I think this one's bag perfection!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Kate1989 said:


> It was tempting to go for the PM just for the gorgeous pink colour, but now my new addition is here I'm certain the MM was the right choice because I don't think I'd want a tote smaller than this. I think LV's Giant print is lovely but just too loud for me, but all in one colour it's a bit more understated and I love it!   It looks pretty and practical and the lining is so soft, I think this one's bag perfection!


Gorgeous !!! That colour is beautiful. Could you please share pics wearing it on the shoulder ?


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just received this monogram eclipse cardholder. I love it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lol TY @Iamminda @EveyB ! I’m so pleased for all the positive enabling here ❤️ You guys rock!

Minda, your idea about giving it a week is just perfect. It’s enough time to admire my gift and decide how good I can really be this year 

Evey, please share your updates on this thread. We’re all dying to know what the prints/colours will be this season! 




__





						SS21 Seasonal Collection
					

Hadn't seen a thread on these yet; sorry if I missed it.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Onepeaches

New to me Noelie with the Since 1854 bandeau. It's so cute!


----------



## pixiestyx00

LVtingting said:


> Wow wow  eye candies !!! Congratulations to all these pieces.
> Would you please share the item number for the Ox bag charm/key heart chain?! Thank you so much



It’s M80243 according to my receipt




bergafer3 said:


> I love the bull bag charm! I haven’t seen it on the website



I thought it was too adorable. My SA sent me pics as soon as they arrived in store as I’m a bit of a charm hoarder


----------



## nongcan

I was so happy to get a neo pouch online. I bought it yesterday morning. It was delivered at noon today. very fast.
Is it normal that a date code was made in week 54 in 2019? 
A bag looked okay for me. I'm wondering why this bag was kept for long time even though it was hard to buy it.


----------



## nesia69

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received this monogram eclipse cardholder. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4966091


So pretty   It is a new collection or preloved? I haven’t seen it on the website


----------



## AndreaM99

Onepeaches said:


> New to me Noelie with the Since 1854 bandeau. It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966138


This is PERFECT!


----------



## pixiestyx00

Petite Sac Plat in Yellow and I honestly don’t even know what the other bag is called. They arrived while I was in the store and I thought it was adorable!


----------



## Annawakes

After swearing off LV because of too many quality issues, I could not resist the 1854 collection.  Here is my petite noe.  I think it’s uncommon for a limited collection to be made in petite noe (usually speedy, neverfull and such).  And, this color ought to be limited too, so I escaped from ban island and my self imposed LV ban in particular, for this bag.  Oh, and I snagged a pre loved neo noe from Yoogis last week because the price was too good.  So.  I’m banned until 2022.  For reals!!!

(pic is with my Moynat luggage bb in cobalt)


----------



## AndreaM99

Annawakes said:


> After swearing off LV because of too many quality issues, I could not resist the 1854 collection.  Here is my petite noe.  I think it’s uncommon for a limited collection to be made in petite noe (usually speedy, neverfull and such).  And, this color ought to be limited too, so I escaped from ban island and my self imposed LV ban in particular, for this bag.  Oh, and I snagged a pre loved neo noe from Yoogis last week because the price was too good.  So.  I’m banned until 2022.  For reals!!!
> 
> (pic is with my Moynat luggage bb in cobalt)


I honestly think that is the most pretty bag from the entire collection. Congrats!


----------



## Tropezienne

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol I cheated: here’s a peek of my upcoming Bday gift    Thanks for letting me share!


Such a happy colour! Enjoy!


----------



## Njeph

pixiestyx00 said:


> Petite Sac Plat in Yellow and I honestly don’t even know what the other bag is called. They arrived while I was in the store and I thought it was adorable!
> View attachment 4966455
> 
> View attachment 4966456


Did you see the black version of the Scala pouch? Can you see the print on the black one? Debating between blue and black...thanks!


----------



## pixiestyx00

Njeph said:


> Did you see the black version of the Scala pouch? Can you see the print on the black one? Debating between blue and black...thanks!


I did actually see the black one! You can see it closer up but when looking at all three colors from across the room, the black reads more as “just a black bag” if that makes sense.


----------



## Njeph

pixiestyx00 said:


> I did actually see the black one! You can see it closer up but when looking at all three colors from across the room, the black reads more as “just a black bag” if that makes sense.


It does, thanks. Do you think the blue is dressy or casual? I want to get one and wear it causally. Maybe it doesn’t matter?


----------



## pixiestyx00

Njeph said:


> It does, thanks. Do you think the blue is dressy or casual? I want to get one and wear it causally. Maybe it doesn’t matter?



I think you could dress it up but for me, it’s more of a casual bag for sure.


----------



## MahoganyQT

nesia69 said:


> So pretty   It is a new collection or preloved? I haven’t seen it on the website


Thanks! It’s a new piece. I ordered it on the website.


----------



## himynameisalyssa

New additions for January! Scala mini pouch fits more than expected. I like that you can wear it crossbody/shoulder or as a clutch.


----------



## vivianwynn

Finally pulled the trigger on this and now off to ban island until June.


----------



## MeepMeep67

himynameisalyssa said:


> New additions for January! Scala mini pouch fits more than expected. I like that you can wear it crossbody/shoulder or as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966734


Congrats!  I just got the LV email yesterday for this bag. I really want one!! (but Ive already purchased too much) and I love your ear matching kitty pouch, cutest piece ever


----------



## MeepMeep67

pixiestyx00 said:


> Petite Sac Plat in Yellow and I honestly don’t even know what the other bag is called. They arrived while I was in the store and I thought it was adorable!
> View attachment 4966455
> 
> View attachment 4966456


Congrats on your Scala mini pouch. I love it and want one!!


----------



## LVtingting

pixiestyx00 said:


> It’s M80243 according to my receipt
> Thank you for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was too adorable. My SA sent me pics as soon as they arrived in store as I’m a bit of a charm hoarder


----------



## MeepMeep67

nongcan said:


> I was so happy to get a neo pouch online. I bought it yesterday morning. It was delivered at noon today. very fast.
> Is it normal that a date code was made in week 54 in 2019?
> A bag looked okay for me. I'm wondering why this bag was kept for long time even though it was hard to buy it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966368


Wow, what great, fast delievery.  Enjoy your new Noe Pouch!  How are you going to use it?  I purchased one 2 wks ago, it was still unavailable online so I had my CA send me the one from her store, date code is 38 week of 2019. Im really enjoying the bag on a long crossbady strap.


----------



## MeepMeep67

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Got the zippy to go with my Neonoe Turtledove
> 
> View attachment 4961990


WOW!!  beautiful collection


----------



## bbkctpf

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wow, what great, fast delievery.  Enjoy your new Noe Pouch!  How are you going to use it?  I purchased one 2 wks ago, it was still unavailable online so I had my CA send me the one from her store, date code is 38 week of 2019. Im really enjoying the bag on a long crossbady strap.



how did you put on the strap?  I want to know if the circle hoops just goes right through or you need to make some interior holes?  I didn’t find any YouTube video on it. Thank you!


----------



## gagabag

himynameisalyssa said:


> New additions for January! Scala mini pouch fits more than expected. I like that you can wear it crossbody/shoulder or as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966734





pixiestyx00 said:


> Petite Sac Plat in Yellow and I honestly don’t even know what the other bag is called. They arrived while I was in the store and I thought it was adorable!
> View attachment 4966455
> 
> View attachment 4966456


Oh please do tell us more! What fits in these? Would love to see more photos! I am so tempted but don’t know much about it. Enjoy!


----------



## pixiestyx00

gagabag said:


> Oh please do tell us more! What fits in these? Would love to see more photos! I am so tempted but don’t know much about it. Enjoy!


Well just using what I had within grabbing distance...a zippy coin wallet, an iPhone 12 Pro (case for size), a lipstick, and a full size tube of hair styling cream


----------



## nongcan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wow, what great, fast delievery.  Enjoy your new Noe Pouch!  How are you going to use it?  I purchased one 2 wks ago, it was still unavailable online so I had my CA send me the one from her store, date code is 38 week of 2019. Im really enjoying the bag on a long crossbady strap.



I'm thinking about to get a d-ring and use it a cross body bag as well. Ok.I'm not the only one who get a date code that made in 2019. Thanks for your info!


----------



## MeepMeep67

nongcan said:


> I'm thinking about to get a d-ring and use it a cross body bag as well. Ok.I'm not the only one who get a date code that made in 2019. Thanks for your info!


I like it crossbody as my covid bag, I can easily reach in and grab what I need when im out. No fussing with a flap or zipper (less touching the bag)
Here's a thread with Noe Pouch info





						Noe Pouch Club
					

Hi all! I got gifted a Noe pouch for Christmas and I’m not really sure what to use it for. I’ve seen people attaching straps to it but I’m not really crafty so probably not for me. It seems good as a catch-all, bag insert but kinda bulky for smaller bags. I’m curious to know what others who have...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## MeepMeep67

bbkctpf said:


> how did you put on the strap?  I want to know if the circle hoops just goes right through or you need to make some interior holes?  I didn’t find any YouTube video on it. Thank you!


  You do not poke holes through the lining. You go through where the string is.  I compiled info I found here into this 1 thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/noe-pouch.1022917/




pixiestyx00 said:


> Well just using what I had within grabbing distance...a zippy coin wallet, an iPhone 12 Pro (case for size), a lipstick, and a full size tube of hair styling cream
> 
> View attachment 4967036
> 
> View attachment 4967045
> 
> View attachment 4967049
> 
> View attachment 4967060


Thank you very much  for posting these pictures, very helpful. Such a lovely bag!!!


----------



## gagabag

pixiestyx00 said:


> Well just using what I had within grabbing distance...a zippy coin wallet, an iPhone 12 Pro (case for size), a lipstick, and a full size tube of hair styling cream
> 
> View attachment 4967036
> 
> View attachment 4967045
> 
> View attachment 4967049
> 
> View attachment 4967060


Thank you, my dear! I am so glad the 12 Pro phone fits! Now I just need to pick a colour


----------



## Bumbles

pixiestyx00 said:


> Petite Sac Plat in Yellow and I honestly don’t even know what the other bag is called. They arrived while I was in the store and I thought it was adorable!
> View attachment 4966455
> 
> View attachment 4966456


Gorgeous, congrats on your pretty goodies


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Thank you, my dear! I am so glad the 12 Pro phone fits! Now I just need to pick a colour


Perfect aye @gagabag?! Seems to fit a large phone and zippy coin which is great and anything else is a bonus right? Now the problem is which colour? Lol pink or blue? I agree with the other post, black can just look like any other bag. My other concerns is the mahina leather and if it’s easy to maintain and how does it wear. Good luck with your decision. Looking forward to what you get


----------



## victoroliveira

trocadero richelieu in tapestry!


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> Perfect aye @gagabag?! Seems to fit a large phone and zippy coin which is great and anything else is a bonus right? Now the problem is which colour? Lol pink or blue? I agree with the other post, black can just look like any other bag. My other concerns is the mahina leather and if it’s easy to maintain and how does it wear. Good luck with your decision. Looking forward to what you get


Oh wait is it blue? I thought it was green?  Oh the joys & perils of online shopping


----------



## karylicious

My new 1854 shawl


----------



## fyn72

himynameisalyssa said:


> New additions for January! Scala mini pouch fits more than expected. I like that you can wear it crossbody/shoulder or as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966734


Ohh I'm glad you posted this! I ordered the Mahina Scala in Pink too, it's nice to see it up close


----------



## pinklambies

pixiestyx00 said:


> Petite Sac Plat in Yellow and I honestly don’t even know what the other bag is called. They arrived while I was in the store and I thought it was adorable!
> View attachment 4966455
> 
> View attachment 4966456





himynameisalyssa said:


> New additions for January! Scala mini pouch fits more than expected. I like that you can wear it crossbody/shoulder or as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966734



Ohh!! I am intrigued by this Scala mini pouch!! Would it be possible to see some mod shots please?? Such beautiful leather


----------



## fyn72

gagabag said:


> Oh wait is it blue? I thought it was green?  Oh the joys & perils of online shopping


Yes It is a minty green not blue.


----------



## gagabag

fyn72 said:


> Yes It is a minty green not blue.


Oooh thank you @fyn72! What colour did you get? Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## DrTr

victoroliveira said:


> trocadero richelieu in tapestry!
> 
> View attachment 4967386


Great shoes!!


----------



## redjellybean

pixiestyx00 said:


> Well just using what I had within grabbing distance...a zippy coin wallet, an iPhone 12 Pro (case for size), a lipstick, and a full size tube of hair styling cream
> 
> View attachment 4967036
> 
> View attachment 4967045
> 
> View attachment 4967049
> 
> View attachment 4967060


Nice bag. Could you show a photo of you wearing it? Thanks


----------



## cncm

After months of lusting over this bag, I finally pulled the trigger! So in love with the mini Deauville, how cute and functional it is...and it’s my first monogram bag from LV too.


----------



## AnneLv

Just ordered the croisette last night now I wait for delivery 
Bought my first LV in October. So wanted the Croisette, but with kids I needed something bigger.
So I got the Speedy B30. And the regret lol.
Also got the Pochette Accessoires and key cles. Love them.
I love the speedy, and would have gotten it anyway. But the croisette was top of my list.
So last night for my bday, I finally got it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@AnneLv Happy Birthday! Can’t wait to see your Croisette


----------



## Islandbreeze

cncm said:


> After months of lusting over this bag, I finally pulled the trigger! So in love with the mini Deauville, how cute and functional it is...and it’s my first monogram bag from LV too.
> 
> View attachment 4968088
> View attachment 4968089


I own this bag and love it. Definitely one of my favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## eena1230

So happy that my CA was able to find me this super cute Noe bb.... I can’t believe this bag didn’t go up in price considering LV had several price increases throughout 2020...


----------



## AnneLv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @AnneLv Happy Birthday! Can’t wait to see your Croisette



thank you!! I can’t wait either 
Hopefully shipping won’t take too long


----------



## Bumbles

cncm said:


> After months of lusting over this bag, I finally pulled the trigger! So in love with the mini Deauville, how cute and functional it is...and it’s my first monogram bag from LV too.
> 
> View attachment 4968088
> View attachment 4968089


Nice! Congrats


----------



## himynameisalyssa

pinklambies said:


> Ohh!! I am intrigued by this Scala mini pouch!! Would it be possible to see some mod shots please?? Such beautiful leather


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> So happy that my CA was able to find me this super cute Noe bb.... I can’t believe this bag didn’t go up in price considering LV had several price increases throughout 2020...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968380


Lucky find! I’m happy you scored this classic beauty pre-increase  I wouldn’t be surprised if another price increase happens soon or at least by year’s end


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lucky find! I’m happy you scored this classic beauty pre-increase  I wouldn’t be surprised if another price increase happens soon or at least by year’s end


Thank you @MyBelongs to Louis ..you’re always so sweet! 
 I was so stoked when she said she found one for me... the price wasn’t bad considering most of the descent size classic LV handbags are so expensive.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Husband's haul:
Men's Rivoli sneakers
Means Luxembourg sneakers
My haul:
Bandeau year of the ox, in pink and in red


----------



## amajoh

candypoo said:


> My birthday is end of this month so what better excuse is there than to treat myself
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4945327
> View attachment 4945328


The iPod case!  I thought it had been discontinued.


----------



## candypoo

amajoh said:


> The iPod case!  I thought it had been discontinued.


Oh this is their newly launched design


----------



## bbkctpf

MeepMeep67 said:


> You do not poke holes through the lining. You go through where the string is.  I compiled info I found here into this 1 thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/noe-pouch.1022917/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much  for posting these pictures, very helpful. Such a lovely bag!!!


Thanks so much! Super helpful


----------



## fyn72

gagabag said:


> Oooh thank you @fyn72! What colour did you get? Can't wait for your reveal!


 I got the Pink of course haha, I have the same colour in the Mahina Anae coin purse and adore it!


----------



## fyn72

himynameisalyssa said:


> View attachment 4968536
> View attachment 4968537


Oooh Love it! Thanks for posting mod shots, can't wait to receive mine


----------



## Santra2

Made in France week 51 of 2020 with my holiday 2020 Laduree charm....Best part? I had soooo many gift cards I paid less than half price out of pocket!


----------



## ETKCL

Just got these in today! Really wanted the black to work but I think I'm going to send that one back. Unfortunately, the pattern gets lost on the black. You can see it better in the picture with the flash but without it just looks like a black bag.


----------



## bbkctpf

ETKCL said:


> Just got these in today! Really wanted the black to work but I think I'm going to send that one back. Unfortunately, the pattern gets lost on the black. You can see it better in the picture with the flash but without it just looks like a black bag.
> View attachment 4969677
> View attachment 4969679
> View attachment 4969681


so stunning! Makes me want this bag too. I agree on the pink one too!


----------



## bbkctpf

Joining the party here. Finally got this baby - nano nice, been wanting it since last year but I was late to the launch. No idea what I’m going to use it for but it’s just so darn cute!


----------



## pinklambies

ETKCL said:


> Just got these in today! Really wanted the black to work but I think I'm going to send that one back. Unfortunately, the pattern gets lost on the black. You can see it better in the picture with the flash but without it just looks like a black bag.
> View attachment 4969677
> View attachment 4969679
> View attachment 4969681


The pink is the right choice, it’s so beautiful! Show us more pics once you get her set up and take her out!


----------



## 19flowers

himynameisalyssa said:


> View attachment 4968536
> View attachment 4968537



love this bag and it looks so cute on you!!   how tall are you?   congrats & enjoy!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

ETKCL said:


> Just got these in today! Really wanted the black to work but I think I'm going to send that one back. Unfortunately, the pattern gets lost on the black. You can see it better in the picture with the flash but without it just looks like a black bag.
> View attachment 4969677
> View attachment 4969679
> View attachment 4969681


I love these! I got the email when they came out. I love the pink and pale blue. I currently have two BV pouches, so I figured since I never go out I will pass
Are you keeping the pink one? It’s so perfect for Spring


----------



## sunnybrii

In love with this multicolor PO...


----------



## himynameisalyssa

19flowers said:


> love this bag and it looks so cute on you!!   how tall are you?   congrats & enjoy!!


thanks! I’m about 5’-1”.


----------



## 19flowers

himynameisalyssa said:


> thanks! I’m about 5’-1”.



You are taller than me !!!  I'm 5'0".  This bag looks so great on you!


----------



## sleepyD

Finally pulled the trigger on this cutie


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> In love with this multicolor PO...
> View attachment 4970467
> View attachment 4970469



This is really pretty S — I just love all the colors .   Enjoy this special piece.


----------



## deedeedor

Jan twin bag: speedy 25 mono and speedy b 25 DE



Ah~~ so cute together ^_^


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> This is really pretty S — I just love all the colors .   Enjoy this special piece.


Thx again, sweet A! Glad u like it!


----------



## ggirl

I bought this online and started a separate thread since I’m not sure I’m keeping or exchanging yet- but it still counts as my January bday treat, right?!?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sunnybrii said:


> In love with this multicolor PO...
> View attachment 4970467
> View attachment 4970469


Ooh nice  Congrats on your  colourful addition, SB! You’re photography is gorgeous too


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh nice  Congrats on your  colourful addition, SB! You’re photography is gorgeous too


Thx dear MBL, appreciate your kind words! All credit goes to the new iPhone.


----------



## Bumbles

sleepyD said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this cutie


Yay! Gorgeous little cutie! Twining on this one!


----------



## Bumbles

deedeedor said:


> Jan twin bag: speedy 25 mono and speedy b 25 DE
> View attachment 4970891
> 
> 
> Ah~~ so cute together ^_^
> View attachment 4970893
> 
> View attachment 4970892


What a cute speedy collection!!


----------



## Prettyinblush

My Reverse PSM ordered via web on Sunday is here. Shes a definite keeper  
Size comparison against the mono PA for anyone wondering about this piece.


----------



## J. Fisk

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, so this was NOT on my radar. Not at all. I can even be quoted as saying, "they ruined a good bag" and "I'm glad I can sit this one out". I wasn't even in the market for a bag, waiting until next summer to consider a Speedy 25 B DA.
> 
> Hehe... Famous last words!
> 
> This bag kept popping up ATB quite a lot around Christmas. And that's when it started to haunt me. So I kept checking, and often it was ATB! So I did just that. And pulled the trigger. I figured like all the in-demand stuff the order will get canceled so not a big deal.
> 
> And then it shipped! And that is when I started daydreaming about it. How interesting you can go from not interested at all to being swept off your feet!
> 
> View attachment 4949083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949084
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... The color really pops! The canvas feels more substantial, and the microfiber lining is so lush!
> 
> Couldn't resist adding a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949085
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949086
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really lucky to have such a special piece! Yes, it was way higher than I reasonably would like to spend on a handbag but the uniqueness and construction is so much better. The zipper is like buttah! Now just waiting for some kind of opportunity to carry this beauty!
> 
> That Speedy DA will have to wait for some other day...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I think it's really interesting that the handles are placed differently than the normal speedy 25 -- to me, it makes the game on appear larger somehow

I have it & love it -- enjoy yours!!


----------



## Bumbles

Prettyingblush said:


> My Reverse PSM ordered via web on Sunday is here. Shes a definite keeper
> Size comparison against the mono PA for anyone wondering about this piece.
> View attachment 4971154
> 
> View attachment 4971155


Congrats! You’re going to love this bag! Very useful


----------



## Honeymoon

Earlier this month, I purchased a six key holder which was my first LV piece.  Today my first LV bag arrived and I’m so in love with it!  Soufflot mm and made in France!

Should I spray it with something before I use it to protect it, or is it good to go as is?


----------



## saligator

Aliluvlv said:


> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year!
> View attachment 4943641


What style Coach bag is this???


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Honeymoon said:


> Earlier this month, I purchased a six key holder which was my first LV piece.  Today my first LV bag arrived and I’m so in love with it!  Soufflot mm and made in France!
> 
> Should I spray it with something before I use it to protect it, or is it good to go as is?
> 
> View attachment 4971724


Congrats hun!   She’s a beauty!
You don’t have to spray her as the bag has no untreated vacchetta leather


----------



## Honeymoon

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats hun!   She’s a beauty!
> You don’t have to spray her as the bag has no untreated vacchetta leather


Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## gottabagit

So I went in to buy a pair of sunglasses and left with Neverfull MM (a bag I swore I’d never buy because it‘s so ubiquitous but I have to admit, so pracitical and functional), the LVXUF shawl (love at first expensive sight!), a bottle of Apogee eau de parfum (favorite LV fragrance) and a replacement wallet for DH. The glazing of his five month old wallet was ripping off so they quickly exchanged it for him and of course the not so subtle, OTT Paris sunglasses.


----------



## sleepyD

Bumbles said:


> Yay! Gorgeous little cutie! Twining on this one!



yay!!! 

Did the zipper on yours become smoother over time? I find it a bit stiff to zip and unzip.


----------



## Bumbles

sleepyD said:


> yay!!!
> 
> Did the zipper on yours become smoother over time? I find it a bit stiff to zip and unzip.


Yes it was stiff to start off with. Will improve with more use


----------



## deedeedor

Honeymoon said:


> Earlier this month, I purchased a six key holder which was my first LV piece.  Today my first LV bag arrived and I’m so in love with it!  Soufflot mm and made in France!
> 
> Should I spray it with something before I use it to protect it, or is it good to go as is?
> 
> View attachment 4971724



6 key holder is the best! My favourite


----------



## livetotravel

Honeymoon said:


> Earlier this month, I purchased a six key holder which was my first LV piece.  Today my first LV bag arrived and I’m so in love with it!  Soufflot mm and made in France!
> 
> Should I spray it with something before I use it to protect it, or is it good to go as is?
> 
> View attachment 4971724


I would not do anything to it since it has been dyed and likely treated by LV.


----------



## fyn72

Honeymoon said:


> Earlier this month, I purchased a six key holder which was my first LV piece.  Today my first LV bag arrived and I’m so in love with it!  Soufflot mm and made in France!
> 
> Should I spray it with something before I use it to protect it, or is it good to go as is?
> 
> View attachment 4971724


Congratulations! Don’t spray anything on it, just wipe clean with a damp microfiber cloth when needed


----------



## fyn72

My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047


Congrats !!!  
modelling pics please .....
I’m still on the fence


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047


Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047



This is so beautiful — magnolia is such a pretty pink.  This bag practically has your name on it . Congrats and enjoy .


----------



## gagabag

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047


Looks amazing! That looks really roomy! Enjoy! I’m still undecided


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> This is so beautiful — magnolia is such a pretty pink.  This bag practically has your name on it . Congrats and enjoy .


HaHa! Yes it does!   Thank you


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Congrats !!!
> modelling pics please .....
> I’m still on the fence


Ha ha! I will when I don't look so daggy, I love the Bella but they haven't had the pink in stock and now they've gone up $200  to $5200 (Australia) is just too much


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047


Congrats fyn! This bag is definitely made for you! It’s gorgeous


----------



## AnneLv

Honeymoon said:


> Earlier this month, I purchased a six key holder which was my first LV piece.  Today my first LV bag arrived and I’m so in love with it!  Soufflot mm and made in France!
> 
> Should I spray it with something before I use it to protect it, or is it good to go as is?
> 
> View attachment 4971724



so pretty  enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> In love with this multicolor PO...
> View attachment 4970467
> View attachment 4970469


sunnybril, you outdid yourself with these photos! You simultaneously  make me want to go to the tropics and to have that gorgeous little colorful card holder!    I see you gave credit to your iPhone camera, but it was you that set up framed and took these lovelies!  Thanks for sharing, it’s been cloudy and dreary for days here so you gave me a lift!!


----------



## 19flowers

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047



Congrats on this beauty -- it has your name all over it!!   Please post modeling pics when you can - I'm still debating this bag, too.   I have Bella in Galet and love it - have several Babylone BB's -- Mahina is my favorite LV leather.   Enjoy!!!


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047


Many congrats on this beauty, Fyn!   Can‘t wait to see action pics!


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTr said:


> sunnybril, you outdid yourself with these photos! You simultaneously  make me want to go to the tropics and to have that gorgeous little colorful card holder!    I see you gave credit to your iPhone camera, but it was you that set up framed and took these lovelies!  Thanks for sharing, it’s been cloudy and dreary for days here so you gave me a lift!!


DrTr, you are the sweetest & u totally made my day!!! We’ve been having some much needed rain here in northern Cali as well & your very kind words definitely brightened up my day!


----------



## sunnybrii

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047


Congrats, this is one gorgeous bag...love it!!!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> I exchange the Damier Trio Messenger to this Infini Studio Messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953802
> View attachment 4953803


This looks wonderful on you! Love the blue color not to mention it is All leather!!  Is there a pocket on the back? I couldn’t tell from the pic on website.


----------



## brevebelle

My Speedy 30 came today! I know it's not an exciting purchase, but I have wanted this classic bag for so long. I'm thrilled to finally have it! I can't wait to actually get out of the house one of these days and carry it.


----------



## IWICBTAll!

brevebelle said:


> My Speedy 30 came today! I know it's not an exciting purchase, but I have wanted this classic bag for so long. I'm thrilled to finally have it! I can't wait to actually get out of the house one of these days and carry it.
> View attachment 4972674
> View attachment 4972675


Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## brevebelle

IWICBTAll! said:


> Beautiful!  Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

brevebelle said:


> My Speedy 30 came today! I know it's not an exciting purchase, but I have wanted this classic bag for so long. I'm thrilled to finally have it! I can't wait to actually get out of the house one of these days and carry it.
> View attachment 4972674
> View attachment 4972675


I think it’s a very exciting purchase!  You’ve wanted it for so long, and it’s lovely. Congrats and enjoy!  And I’m with you, I’m ready to carry my bags somewhere other than the grocery store CVS or the UPS store!  Soon for all we hope.


----------



## ShenAngiegans

It’s not a purse or SLG, but I’ve been so excited to receive this nonetheless! It was one of 10 left in the country. So excited to learn about all of the bag styles and prints.


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> This looks wonderful on you! Love the blue color not to mention it is All leather!!  Is there a pocket on the back? I couldn’t tell from the pic on website.


Thanks!
Yes there is a pocket on the back


----------



## gagabag

My first elizabeth pouch! I was tossing between this or game on but I like the weird aliens scattered throughout much better than the cutesy hearts   Will be using it to store all the coloured pens I use for my pm agenda


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Thanks!
> Yes there is a pocket on the back


Thanks for the clarification. Will you recommend this bag? Seems like an practical and easy going bag. Couldn’t find much info for this beauty. Especially we are tapping into men’s version lol


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Will you recommend this bag? Seems like an practical and easy going bag. Couldn’t find much info for this beauty. Especially we are tapping into men’s version lol


It’s a very practical, light weight,  very comfortable especially use as crossbody and ‘not so loud’ bag. 
The only thing missing is the short handle ( I know messengers are not supposed to have a short handle ) but I prefer to add a short handle so that I could at least hold it to lift up the bag while going up to my car etc .
Yes I will recommend this bag if you are looking for the above features


----------



## MeepMeep67

gagabag said:


> My first elizabeth pouch! I was tossing between this or game on but I like the weird aliens scattered throughout much better than the cutesy hearts   Will be using it to store all the coloured pens I use for my pm agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972894
> View attachment 4972895
> View attachment 4972896


super cool!!!! and I love all the colors


----------



## MeepMeep67

fyn72 said:


> My heart fluttered opening the box today  I love pink and love Mahina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972046
> View attachment 4972047


I love this thank you for the pictures


----------



## deedeedor

Definitely exciting!!!! And made in france!! To die for!!!


----------



## deedeedor

brevebelle said:


> My Speedy 30 came today! I know it's not an exciting purchase, but I have wanted this classic bag for so long. I'm thrilled to finally have it! I can't wait to actually get out of the house one of these days and carry it.
> View attachment 4972674
> View attachment 4972675



Definitely exciting!!!! And made in france!! To die for!!!


----------



## deedeedor

Two little thing for today! 
Completed my little tri color collection


----------



## deedeedor

gagabag said:


> My first elizabeth pouch! I was tossing between this or game on but I like the weird aliens scattered throughout much better than the cutesy hearts   Will be using it to store all the coloured pens I use for my pm agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972894
> View attachment 4972895
> View attachment 4972896




Wow!!!!! I love!!!!


----------



## lulumum

Longtime lurker. I purchased this today and have another larger purchase I’m picking up tomorrow.


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> It’s a very practical, light weight,  very comfortable especially use as crossbody and ‘not so loud’ bag.
> The only thing missing is the short handle ( I know messengers are not supposed to have a short handle ) but I prefer to add a short handle so that I could at least hold it to lift up the bag while going up to my car etc .
> Yes I will recommend this bag if you are looking for the above features


Thank you for the review! It does check all the boxes for me now.  Need to go in the boutique to try one on. I have to agree with you that a short handle will definitely help me as well...I use it to lift off my shoulder when crossbody. Can’t wait to see it in person.


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> My first elizabeth pouch! I was tossing between this or game on but I like the weird aliens scattered throughout much better than the cutesy hearts   Will be using it to store all the coloured pens I use for my pm agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972894
> View attachment 4972895
> View attachment 4972896


Very cute @gagabag you finally got one. Congrats


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> Very cute @gagabag you finally got one. Congrats


Thanks Bumbles! It’s much longer and spacious than I thought!


----------



## bfly

AnneLv said:


> Just ordered the croisette last night now I wait for delivery
> Bought my first LV in October. So wanted the Croisette, but with kids I needed something bigger.
> So I got the Speedy B30. And the regret lol.
> Also got the Pochette Accessoires and key cles. Love them.
> I love the speedy, and would have gotten it anyway. But the croisette was top of my list.
> So last night for my bday, I finally got it



Congratulation and happy belated birthday.


----------



## bfly

DrTr said:


> I think it’s a very exciting purchase!  You’ve wanted it for so long, and it’s lovely. Congrats and enjoy!  And I’m with you, I’m ready to carry my bags somewhere other than the grocery store CVS or the UPS store!  Soon for all we hope.



Totaly agreed @DrTr. Can’t wait until we all can go out and about even traveling with our new addition bags.

@brevebelle, congratulations. We are twinning in that 30 ebene speedy. Enjoy it.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

deedeedor said:


> Two little thing for today!
> Completed my little tri color collection
> View attachment 4973119
> 
> View attachment 4973120


wow, I admired you... you either the luckiest person or you stalked the website day and night...these are hard to get items... congratulations!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

I love store orders. Goodies! Shopping bag & perfume samples


----------



## vinbenphon1

puiezt said:


> My purchase this month ❤ So pretty and I'm so glad I got her and my pochettes (last year) before the crazy increase
> View attachment 4951741


Congrats, luv the photo bomber lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

lulumum said:


> Longtime lurker. I purchased this today and have another larger purchase I’m picking up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973147


Congrats, it’s beautiful. I just got mine yesterday.


----------



## mallutts

My new to me birthday present .  A definite wish list bag .  Date code says it was made in November of 1997 in France! Any guesses???


----------



## vinbenphon1

Always a treat to see all of your goodies. Here are mine, some from December and some from just yesterday. So excited to add my first Mahina piece to my collection


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

vinbenphon1 said:


> Always a treat to see all of your goodies. Here are mine, some from December and some from just yesterday. So excited to add my first Mahina piece to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4974238
> View attachment 4974241


Wow what a haul! Congrats on your first Mahina beauty, VBP ❤️ 


mallutts said:


> My new to me birthday present .  A definite wish list bag .  Date code says it was made in November of 1997 in France! Any guesses???
> 
> View attachment 4974216
> 
> View attachment 4974218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974220
> 
> View attachment 4974221


Nice! Happy birthday


----------



## mallutts

vinbenphon1 said:


> Always a treat to see all of your goodies. Here are mine, some from December and some from just yesterday. So excited to add my first Mahina piece to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4974238
> View attachment 4974241


The more I see people post this pouch the more I want it!  I didn’t think I’d hop on the squishy pouch trend but I guess I’m gonna!  I’d love it in black but your blue is beautiful!!!


----------



## 19flowers

vinbenphon1 said:


> Always a treat to see all of your goodies. Here are mine, some from December and some from just yesterday. So excited to add my first Mahina piece to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4974238
> View attachment 4974241


Congrats on these beauties -- love your Scala pouch - waiting for mine to arrive - Mahina is my favorite LV leather!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Ha ha! I will when I don't look so daggy, I love the Bella but they haven't had the pink in stock and now they've gone up $200  to $5200 (Australia) is just too much


i just read your reply and checked LV website, price of Bella here has gone up too, and there is another version Bella with pink lining , price is even more expensive!


----------



## 23adeline

vinbenphon1 said:


> Always a treat to see all of your goodies. Here are mine, some from December and some from just yesterday. So excited to add my first Mahina piece to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4974238
> View attachment 4974241


Wow BIG Congrats!!!
Is the Scala more greenish IRL?


----------



## cmars

I recieved this cutie earlier this week


----------



## vinbenphon1

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow what a haul! Congrats on your first Mahina beauty, VBP ❤
> Nice! Happy birthday


Thanks MBL  so nice to have broken my LV drought with this piece.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mallutts said:


> The more I see people post this pouch the more I want it!  I didn’t think I’d hop on the squishy pouch trend but I guess I’m gonna!  I’d love it in black but your blue is beautiful!!!


HaHa. I just went in the store on a whim and my SA showed me the one in black, and I just loved the feel and squishyness of it. Then she said it comes in blue, and I was sold. Lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

19flowers said:


> Congrats on these beauties -- love your Scala pouch - waiting for mine to arrive - Mahina is my favorite LV leather!


Thanks 19flowers. Can’t wait to see your Scala. I think this will be a very popular bag.


----------



## vinbenphon1

23adeline said:


> Wow BIG Congrats!!!
> Is the Scala more greenish IRL?


Thank you adeline. It’s definitely a true blue. I would say slightly greyish undertones.


----------



## gagabag

23adeline said:


> i just read your reply and checked LV website, price of Bella here has gone up too, and there is another version Bella with pink lining , price is even more expensive!


Oh wow the price indeed increased! So sneaky!


----------



## EveyB

vinbenphon1 said:


> Always a treat to see all of your goodies. Here are mine, some from December and some from just yesterday. So excited to add my first Mahina piece to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4974238
> View attachment 4974241


Many congrats on all these beauties! Love your blue Scala pouch   
Did you happen to try the new fragrance Etoile filante? I‘d really like to know what it smells like, but stores are closed here.


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> Always a treat to see all of your goodies. Here are mine, some from December and some from just yesterday. So excited to add my first Mahina piece to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4974238
> View attachment 4974241


Aww congrats! You've finally added a Mahina Piece! The scala is so cute. I bought the pink one


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> i just read your reply and checked LV website, price of Bella here has gone up too, and there is another version Bella with pink lining , price is even more expensive!


Yes! I was really annoyed seeing that as they already had a huge price tag! I was tempted but none in stock now this so I won't buy now.


----------



## Bumbles

vinbenphon1 said:


> Always a treat to see all of your goodies. Here are mine, some from December and some from just yesterday. So excited to add my first Mahina piece to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4974238
> View attachment 4974241


Congrats VP! Your mahina bag is so beautiful. I’m sure you’ll get lots of use out of it. The colour is stunning


----------



## vinbenphon1

Bumbles said:


> Congrats VP! Your mahina bag is so beautiful. I’m sure you’ll get lots of use out of it. The colour is stunning


Thank you dear bumbles.


----------



## vinbenphon1

EveyB said:


> Many congrats on all these beauties! Love your blue Scala pouch
> Did you happen to try the new fragrance Etoile filante? I‘d really like to know what it smells like, but stores are closed here.


Thank you EveyB. I did. I’m not usually a floral person, but I did like this one. Really light and delicate and not soapy like I find other floral fragrances.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fyn72 said:


> Aww congrats! You've finally added a Mahina Piece! The scala is so cute. I bought the pink one


Thanks fyn. The pink is so beautiful too.


----------



## AnneLv

Finally recieved my Croisette 
My birthday gift this year


----------



## M_Butterfly

mallutts said:


> My new to me birthday present .  A definite wish list bag .  Date code says it was made in November of 1997 in France! Any guesses???
> 
> View attachment 4974216
> 
> View attachment 4974218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974220
> 
> View attachment 4974221


Congrats.  I love this bag (it was my first LV). Regret I sold it.  Enjoy it and Happy Birthday!


----------



## EveyB

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thank you EveyB. I did. I’m not usually a floral person, but I did like this one. Really light and delicate and not soapy like I find other floral fragrances.


Ohh that sounds interesting!  Thank you! I hope I can try it soon.


----------



## Pretty.shiny.things

My new Alma


----------



## EveyB

Pretty.shiny.things said:


> My new Alma


Such a beauty!   Enjoy!


----------



## lulumum

My January Haul, for my April birthday . I picked up the Beaubourg Hobo MM and the Scala Mini. So in love with the Beaubourg Hobo MM in the mahina leather. I couldn’t find any reviews of it online or photos. I posted my shopping trip on my blog with a review of all the bags I tried on if anyone is interested. Strong contenders where the Carmel Hobo, the Muria (still want) And the Petite Malle Souple.


----------



## Okiedokiepokie

My new OTG MM Empriente Tourterelle and my somewhat new Pochette Métis. I bought my original PM over 4 years ago. Brought it in December to have the glazing fixed. Unfortunately, my purse was one of the purses that got stolen at the LV boutique.  Luckily they had a new one to replace it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

lulumum said:


> My January Haul, for my April birthday . I picked up the Beaubourg Hobo MM and the Scala Mini. So in love with the Beaubourg Hobo MM in the mahina leather. I couldn’t find any reviews of it online or photos. I posted my shopping trip on my blog with a review of all the bags I tried on if anyone is interested. Strong contenders where the Carmel Hobo, the Muria (still want) And the Petite Malle Souple.


Loving the Mahina. Congrats 



Okiedokiepokie said:


> My new OTG MM Empriente Tourterelle and my somewhat new Pochette Métis. I bought my original PM over 4 years ago. Brought it in December to have the glazing fixed. Unfortunately, my purse was one of the purses that got stolen at the LV boutique.  Luckily they had a new one to replace it.


Congrats. Oh I must have missed that news. Glad you got a replacement.


----------



## travelbliss

Okiedokiepokie said:


> My new OTG MM Empriente Tourterelle and my somewhat new Pochette Métis. I bought my original PM over 4 years ago. Brought it in December to have the glazing fixed. Unfortunately, my purse was one of the purses that got stolen at the LV boutique.  Luckily they had a new one to replace it.



That Tourterelle color is probably even more incredible in person !!  Gorgeous !!


----------



## n4n6906

What better way to start the new year ? Picked up the Empreinte key pouch and the Ultimate Monogram BB Bandeau. 






I love seeing all the new goodies, please keep sharing so I can live vicariously through each of you.


----------



## jill39

Bumbles said:


> Agree, the new canvas on the speedy feels so thin and same on the multi pochette. I feel like its not as good as the old ones. Hopefully it holds us well



totally agree!  I am considering adding another speedy b 25 in the damier azur, but the canvas is so different.  I'm not even sure I will get it.  I looked at my older speedys and what a difference!  The price is higher too.  I guess if I didn't know the difference it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Well the LV gods were definitely smiling on me last week!  I had some Nordstrom Notes that were close to expiring, so I decided to finally pull the trigger on a Speedy in DA.  I was pretty sure I wanted a 25, but still wanted to compare it to the 30 in person just to be sure.  The SA didn't have any 25s in stock, but she did have a 30 . . . Made in France.  Man, was I tempted.  But seeing it in person made me realize that the 30 was just too big for me, so I asked her to order the 25 for me.  I was proud of myself for not giving into the MIF temptation.  After I went home, I was doing my usual nightly refresh-refresh-refresh stalking of the Pochette Accessories in DA . . . and it was finally Place in Cart!  This was the last item on my Wishlist and I had literally been stalking it since September.  Also, oops -- definitely didn't intend to get two bags in one day!

The best part of this (long) story -- when the 25 arrived, it was Made in France!! Definitely felt like a karmic reward.


----------



## NEWLVLOVERGK

First LV for 2021; LV TWIST ONE.  Black and gold my classic love.


----------



## kgbr

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Well the LV gods were definitely smiling on me last week!  I had some Nordstrom Notes that were close to expiring, so I decided to finally pull the trigger on a Speedy in DA.  I was pretty sure I wanted a 25, but still wanted to compare it to the 30 in person just to be sure.  The SA didn't have any 25s in stock, but she did have a 30 . . . Made in France.  Man, was I tempted.  But seeing it in person made me realize that the 30 was just too big for me, so I asked her to order the 25 for me.  I was proud of myself for not giving into the MIF temptation.  After I went home, I was doing my usual nightly refresh-refresh-refresh stalking of the Pochette Accessories in DA . . . and it was finally Place in Cart!  This was the last item on my Wishlist and I had literally been stalking it since September.  Also, oops -- definitely didn't intend to get two bags in one day!
> 
> The best part of this (long) story -- when the 25 arrived, it was Made in France!! Definitely felt like a karmic reward.
> View attachment 4975796
> View attachment 4975798
> View attachment 4975800
> View attachment 4975801
> View attachment 4975803


Beautiful pieces!!  Which Nordstrom had the DA 30?  I have been looking everywhere for one.  Do you have your SA contact?  Thanks!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

kgbr said:


> Beautiful pieces!!  Which Nordstrom had the DA 30?  I have been looking everywhere for one.  Do you have your SA contact?  Thanks!


Thanks!  It was the downtown Seattle Nordstrom.  My SA's name was Fanny, I'll PM you her contact info.  She was great!


----------



## himynameisalyssa

Found the dog AirPods case at my local store. So cute in person!


----------



## Croker

lulumum said:


> My January Haul, for my April birthday . I picked up the Beaubourg Hobo MM and the Scala Mini. So in love with the Beaubourg Hobo MM in the mahina leather. I couldn’t find any reviews of it online or photos. I posted my shopping trip on my blog with a review of all the bags I tried on if anyone is interested. Strong contenders where the Carmel Hobo, the Muria (still want) And the Petite Malle Souple.


Gorgeous - what is it like on shoulder.


----------



## vsethichaiyen

My first LV and first designer bag ever! In love with her so I’m babying her too much !


----------



## NEWLVLOVERGK

vsethichaiyen said:


> My first LV and first designer bag ever! In love with her so I’m babying her too much !




stunning.. love the DE print.. my favorite all time


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

vsethichaiyen said:


> My first LV and first designer bag ever! In love with her so I’m babying her too much !


Congrats hun! She’s a real beauty!     And welcome in the Louis lovers club! 
As your bag is in damier Ebene with treated leather, you don’t have to baby her!  Enjoy her to the fullest and give her a good wear!


----------



## baghabitz34

mallutts said:


> My new to me birthday present .  A definite wish list bag .  Date code says it was made in November of 1997 in France! Any guesses???
> 
> View attachment 4974216
> 
> View attachment 4974218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974220
> 
> View attachment 4974221


Happy Birthday & congrats! I always loved that bag, enjoy!


----------



## bfly

vsethichaiyen said:


> My first LV and first designer bag ever! In love with her so I’m babying her too much !



Congrats. Enjoy her.


----------



## puiezt

My SA came through and found me a brand new Favorite MM!! I've been thinking about buying preloved but heard some people were able to order new ones so I waited and I love it so much!!


----------



## cncm

puiezt said:


> View attachment 4976748
> 
> My SA came through and found me a brand new Favorite MM!! I've been thinking about buying preloved but heard some people were able to order new ones so I waited and I love it so much!!



I had no idea they’re still selling this!! How did you go about ordering it - was there a waitlist? Did your SA say if there were other prints (DE or monogram) available too?


----------



## puiezt

cncm said:


> I had no idea they’re still selling this!! How did you go about ordering it - was there a waitlist? Did your SA say if there were other prints (DE or monogram) available too?



So the date code says it's made in the 26th week of 2019, so I'm certain this was from left-over stocks but I did ask my SA and he said they released a small production of the DA print so SAs from my store were able to order for their clients. Initially I was supposed to wait 3-6 weeks but someone didn't like this bag and my SA kept it for me! He also checked and said they only have DA print available to order ): if anyone wants this you should contact your SA to see if they're able to put in an order! (but I was told it's not guaranteed you'll get it)


----------



## lulumum

Croker said:


> Gorgeous - what is it like on shoulder.


Very comfortable both crossbody or with the braided handle on my shoulder. Really versatile carry.


----------



## bfly

puiezt said:


> So the date code says it's made in the 26th week of 2019, so I'm certain this was from left-over stocks but I did ask my SA and he said they released a small production of the DA print so SAs from my store were able to order for their clients. Initially I was supposed to wait 3-6 weeks but someone didn't like this bag and my SA kept it for me! He also checked and said they only have DA print available to order ): if anyone wants this you should contact your SA to see if they're able to put in an order! (but I was told it's not guaranteed you'll get it)



Congratulation.
Wish other prints are available to order as well. The DE print is on my wishlist.


----------



## puiezt

bfly said:


> Congratulation.
> Wish other prints are available to order as well. The DE print is on my wishlist.


DE is definitely on my wishlist ): but I dont think they'll have any anytime soon


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

himynameisalyssa said:


> Found the dog AirPods case at my local store. So cute in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976296


 What a cutie, congrats!


----------



## bfly

puiezt said:


> DE is definitely on my wishlist ): but I dont think they'll have any anytime soon



I know right. Hopefully they will reappear one day


----------



## vsethichaiyen

bfly said:


> Congrats. Enjoy her.


Thank you!


----------



## ETKCL

ShenAngiegans said:


> It’s not a purse or SLG, but I’ve been so excited to receive this nonetheless! It was one of 10 left in the country. So excited to learn about all of the bag styles and prints.


Can I ask where you purchased this? Or if you know how to get one?


----------



## ShenAngiegans

ETKCL said:


> Can I ask where you purchased this? Or if you know how to get one?



My SA had to order it for me. Just make sure to get the correct language. I presented her with the wrong item code and almost ordered the one in French! The English code is:R07947


----------



## kynsleycat

I was able to put a order in 5 weeks ago for a favorite in azur like your beauty but still haven’t had any luck in it coming in. By chance did you do a similar pre order form ? I was curious if anyone has received them. Congrats ! I’m hoping we will be twins here soon  


puiezt said:


> View attachment 4976748
> 
> My SA came through and found me a brand new Favorite MM!! I've been thinking about buying preloved but heard some people were able to order new ones so I waited and I love it so much!!


----------



## puiezt

kynsleycat said:


> I was able to put a order in 5 weeks ago for a favorite in azur like your beauty but still haven’t had any luck in it coming in. By chance did you do a similar pre order form ? I was curious if anyone has received them. Congrats ! I’m hoping we will be twins here soon


 I heard that some SAs say it's a 10-week wait. I helped another girl and the SA told her 10-week as well, I didn't do any pre-order form I just told my SA I wanted to order one and she took my CC info! Wishing you the best hopefully you'll get it soon !!


----------



## kynsleycat

puiezt said:


> I heard that some SAs say it's a 10-week wait. I helped another girl and the SA told her 10-week as well, I didn't do any pre-order form I just told my SA I wanted to order one and she took my CC info! Wishing you the best hopefully you'll get it soon !!



I’m hoping it may make it here by my birthday March 4th but am not holding my breath  I put the order form in 5/6 weeks ago I’m really hoping it will come through ! If not I may have to snag something from the upcoming summer collection as it’s an excuse to buy a bag if the favorite azur doesn’t make it Lol ....congrats on your beauty if you would like to add more pictures so I can vicariously live through you it would be very much appreciated LOL


----------



## puiezt

kynsleycat said:


> I’m hoping it may make it here by my birthday March 4th but am not holding my breath  I put the order form in 5/6 weeks ago I’m really hoping it will come through ! If not I may have to snag something from the upcoming summer collection as it’s an excuse to buy a bag if the favorite azur doesn’t make it Lol ....congrats on your beauty if you would like to add more pictures so I can vicariously live through you it would be very much appreciated LOL



Of course!! Took the plastic piece out and there's already some marks ): but nonetheless it's still very gorgeous and I like using the gold chain it comes with!!


----------



## karylicious

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Some of my January haul !!!
> * beaubourg ankle boot
> * chou chou
> * gold epi zippy coin purse wallet
> * louisette stud earrings


Gorgeous boots, can you tell me how they fit, comfort, any + or - please? I am considering getting them


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

karylicious said:


> Gorgeous boots, can you tell me how they fit, comfort, any + or - please? I am considering getting them


The shoe sizes are true to size. ❤️


----------

